# مين دحرج الحجر ؟



## أدب الحوار (18 يونيو 2007)

اسمحولي في حاجة محيراني .
وحمشي معاكم وحدة وحدة عشان أفهم .
بس ياريت يجاوبني المسؤول عن قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة عشان ما يتدخلش حد مش فاهم .
ومعلش اتطولوا بالكم شوية .

أول سؤال : مين دحرج الحجر عن قبر يسوع ؟


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*مت 28:2 
***  واذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت.لان ملاك الرب نزل من السماء وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب وجلس عليه. ****


----------



## أدب الحوار (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

طيب السؤال التاني :

هوه في اللحظة دي شاف الملاك مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية . مش كده ؟
يعني الزلزلة دي حصلت ومريم المجدلية والتانية كانوا شايفين الكلام ده كله ؟
هل قال لهم حاجة الملاك ده لما شافوه ؟


----------



## أدب الحوار (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

مع اني طلبت المسؤول عن القسم يجاوبني .
بس أرجو ان حضرتك تبقا ضليع في تفسير الانجيل .
واهلا وسهلا بيك .


----------



## taten (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

التقليد المسيحى بيقول انة الملاك ميخائيل تحديدآ


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*على فكرة مابحبّش الاسماء الضخمة   (ضليع)

أولاَ :لان سؤالك يجاوب علي طفل في مدارس الاحد 

ثانياَ: ولو حسيت إن الاسئلة لها هدفان واحد شريف والآخر غير  ش.....

لن أ ُكمل الإجابة

لأن أنا معي أشخاص آخرين تريد المعرفة وليس التسلية*

* ***  فاجاب الملاك وقال للمرأتين لا تخافا انتما.فاني اعلم انكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب.
  ليس هو ههنا لانه قام كما قال.هلم انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعا فيه.*** *

*هذا ما قاله الملاك.*


----------



## أدب الحوار (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



أدب الحوار قال:


> طيب السؤال التاني :
> 
> هوه في اللحظة دي شاف الملاك مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية . مش كده ؟
> يعني الزلزلة دي حصلت ومريم المجدلية والتانية كانوا شايفين الكلام ده كله ؟
> هل قال لهم حاجة الملاك ده لما شافوه ؟



أنا ما سألتش عن اسم الملاك .
راجع حضرتك السؤال .
وباين حضرتك مشارك تاني غير الاولاني .
برضه أهلا وسهلا بيك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

أفهم من كده ان الملاك .
بعد ما شافت مريم المجدلية الزلزلة وشافت الملاك اللي دحرج الحجر وقعد عليه .
قال لها ان يسوع قام . مش كده ؟
ومكتوب بعد كده انها جريت مع مريم التانية وفي الطريق شافهم يسوع وأكد لهم انه قام وحيسبق التلاميذ على الجليل .

مش صح الكلام ده ؟

ملاحظة : لعلمك بالنسبة لسؤالي زي ما قلتلك في حاجة غريبة محيراني .
ما فيش اهداف مش شريفة .
أنا بمشي معاك وحده وحده علشان تفهمني اللي حضرتك فاهمه .

كمل يا سيدي .

الكلام اللي انا قلته ده صحيح كله زي مانتو فاهمينه وبتامنوا بيه ؟

أرجو الاجابة .


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

بعد ما شافت مريم المجدلية الزلزلة وشافت الملاك اللي دحرج الحجر وقعد عليه .

*مريم ما شافتش الزلزلة*

*وشافت الملاك ..... شافت الملاك

بقية الكلام صح*


----------



## taten (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

مر16 : 1 - 4
 1- و بعدما مضى السبت اشترت مريم المجدلية و مريم ام يعقوب و سالومة حنوطا لياتين و يدهنه.
 2- و باكرا جدا في اول الاسبوع اتين الى القبر اذ طلعت الشمس.
 3- و كن يقلن فيما بينهن من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر.
 4- فتطلعن و راين ان الحجر قد دحرج لانه كان عظيما جدا
لو24 : 1 - 2
 1- ثم في اول الاسبوع اول الفجر اتين الى القبر حاملات الحنوط الذي اعددنه و معهن اناس.
 2- فوجدن الحجر مدحرجا عن القبر
يو20 : 1
 1- و في اول الاسبوع جاءت مريم المجدلية الى القبر باكرا و الظلام باق فنظرت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر


----------



## أدب الحوار (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

كل الكلام التاني صح .
اتفقنا لغاية كده .
انما ما شافتش الزلزلة . دي غريبة شوية !!
هوه مش مكتوب بالانجيل ان اثناء ما كانت مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية ماشيين حصلت الزلزلة ؟
ازاى ما شافوهاش أو بمعنى أصح ما حسوش بيها وهمه ماشيين ؟
مش الزلزلة حصلت وهمه رايحيين القبر ؟
معلش أنا يمكن أكون غلطان ، بس عايزك تفهمني !
همه مريم المجدلية ومريم التانيه كانوا في طريقهم للقبر لما حصلت الزلزلة والا لأه ؟
أرجو الايضاح .


----------



## أدب الحوار (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



أدب الحوار قال:


> همه مريم المجدلية ومريم التانيه كانوا في طريقهم للقبر لما حصلت الزلزلة والا لأه ؟
> .



أنا عايز جواب محدد على السؤال ده : ( نعم أو لا ).

وبعدين لو حبيت توضحلي تقصد ايه انها ما شافتش الزلزلة !

بانتظار ردك مع الشكر لاهتمامك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

أنا بقالي كتير اون لاين بستنى اجابتك هنا في الموضوع ده .
وأنا قربت أقولك تصبح على خير .
عشان ادان الفجر قرب ، ولازم أروح أصلي الفجر بعد اذن حضرتك .
حستنى شوية بس وبعدين حقفل وليك كل الاحترام يا أستاذ فريدي .


----------



## أدب الحوار (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

طيب تصبح على خير ياسيد فريدي .
دلوقت راحت علامة اون لاين قصاد اسمك وبقيت اوف لاين .
كده برضه ما تقوليش تصبح على خير .

على كل ، أنا مستني مشرف قسم الاسئلة يفهمني ويجاوب أسئلتي .
لأني بجد عايز تفهموني .


----------



## Twin (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي أدب الحوار*



أدب الحوار قال:


> على كل ، أنا مستني مشرف قسم الاسئلة يفهمني ويجاوب أسئلتي .
> لأني بجد عايز تفهموني .



*أنا هنا الأن أخي أدب الحوار .......... أأمر *
*وضح السؤال من جديد *
*وأنا معك ومعك أخوتي الأفاضل الذين بمحبة أجابوك *
*دعنا نبدأ من جديد ونحن معك*
*وعايز أقلك مش علشان أنت بتكون أون لين يبقي لازم أجابتك تكون وقتها نحن بمنتدي مش بشات*
*عامة تفضل ونحن معك بتواصل مليئ بالمحبة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ارض الحويلة (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

جميل انك تقرأ كتاب احمد ديدات "من دحرج الحجر" وتقوم بمناقشته مع مسيحيين .
ولكن اذا تمعنت فى قراءة كتبه ستجد ان السطحية تغلب عليها فمثلا كان يذكر فى مناظرة له مع قس اوروبي (تم اتهامه بقضايا تحرشات جنسية بالاطفال فيما بعد )ان الانجيل به اسماء كثيرة وغير مفهومة مثل متوشالح و شيث و اخنوخ ......الخ 
فمن الممكن ان نقول ايضا ما معنى "ديدات" ؟؟؟ او كسرى او حتي يونس اويوسف ويعقوب ؟؟؟؟؟ انها مجرد اسماء ليس الا ..
نفس الشىء لقضية الحجر و من دحرجه وما يترتب من دحرجة الحجر وهل كانت دحرجة كلية ام جزئية .........
ولكن دعنا نناقش الامر بهدوء:-

1-الاحجار التي توضع امام باب القبور هي احجار اسطوانية تضع امام باب القبر الذي هو عبارة عن كهف او مغارة يوضع به جسد الميت ثم يدحرج الحجر بواسطة رجل او اثنين (وذلك لعدم وجود ميكنة او الة في ذلك الوقت)فبالتالى نستطيع ان نجزم ان وزن الحجر خفيف.
2-الهدف من تخفيف وزن الحجر هو ان وبحسب الشريعة اليهودية فان الميت يدفن اولا قبل نهار اليوم التالي حتي وان لم يتم تطييبه ويتم تطييبه وتعطيره في اليوم التالى للوفاة بواسطة النساء ولكي تستطيع النساء دحرجة الحجر فيجب ان يكون خفيف الوزن ......ولمعلومات اكثر عن الدفن حسب الشريعة اليهودية تستطيع ان تستعمل محرك بحث جوجول او ويكبيديا ..
3-هل شعرت مريم المجدلية بالهزة ام لا ؟؟؟؟ لنناقش الظروف كلها فهي ذاهبة لتطييب جثمان متوفى وليس اي متوفى فهو شخص عزيز وغال عليها اذا نستطيع ان نفترض جدلا انها كانت (مع مراعاة انها كانت تحت ضغط من اليوم السابق)تبكى ان لم يكن من هول الموقف فعلى الاقل من فكرة الذهاب الي المقابر فهل شعرت بالهزة ام لا وان شعرت لماذا لم ترجع ؟؟
ان كنت مصريا و حضرت زلزال مصر الكبير الاخير فيجب عليك ان تتذكر ان الاشخاص الذين كانوا في الشوارع لم يشعروا بشيء قط ولكن الاكثر شعورا به كان من قاطني المنازل و خاصة الادوار العليا !! اذا اين كانت مريم المجدلية ذاهبة ؟؟ الي الجبل لتطييب الجثمان .....فما شعور الانسان بالزلازل فوق الجبل ؟؟لاحظ ان اورشاليم معظمها جبلية .....ولكن وعلي طريقة ديدات "و لماذا شعر باقي اليهود بالزلزال و لم تشعر هي ؟؟"الاجابة بسيطة فكما تعلم ان هناك نوعين من الزلازل افقي و رأسي . 
الافقي هو اكثر تدميرا في مداه والرأسي هو الاكثر قوة في تدميره ولكن في مدي قطر صغير حيث ان الرأسي هو عبارة عن موجات ترددية تخرج من باطن الارض الي السطح فيشعر الانسان بنوع من القوة تقذفه الي اعلي اما الزلازل الافقية فهي عبارة عن موجات تكون قادمة من الشرق للغرب او من الشمال للجنوب . 
واعتقد ان الزلزال في حالتنا هذه كان من النوع الرأسي .

ـستطيع ايضا البحث عن انواع الزلازل في محركي البحث السابقين ..

نصيحة اخيرة :-  افكار "ديدات " سطحية للغاية وان اردت افكار اقوي اقرأ لسيد القمنى او ابكار السقاف او فرج فودة او نصر ابو زيد .

معذرة للاخطاء الاملائية لاني بنام.....×.××.×خخخخخخخخخخ 

تحياتي.:t19:


----------



## peace_86 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

الأخ أدب الحوار هو أخ عزيز علينا ..

وبلا شك سنساعده ليصل إلى ملكوت الله..


----------



## أدب الحوار (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

بشكركم كلكم على لطفكم في الرد .
عزيزي توين .
كلامك صح ، كله صح , وشكرا لاستعدادك للاجابة .
وسؤالي ان مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية لما قال انجيل متى انها كانت رايحة القبر .
وقال ان فيه زلزال حصل .
هيه كانت قدام القبر تمام لما حصل الزلزال والا بالسكة خارجة من البيت مع مريم التانية ورايحيين القبر ؟
وازا كنت معترض على أى اجابة من الردود صححها لو سمحت .
وشكرا .

عزيزي أرض الحويله
شكرا للمشاركة بالرد .
وأولا قبل كل شىء أنا ما قريتش الكتاب اللي حضرتك بتقول عليه ده .
وحتكتشف كده من أسئلتي اللي جايه .
وشكرا للمعلومات اللي حضرتك كتبتهالي .

عزيزي بيس 86
شكرا ليك ونا ببادلك المعزة ديه .
ولو كان على الملكوت .
انا وحضرتك عايزينه لأنه نهاية حياتنا على الأرض .
وكل واحد فينا ممكن يعرف لو كان ماشي بطريق الملكوت والا لأ .
وهوه ده اللي بيفدنا بحوارنا وبحثنا .
شكرا .

بانتظار الرد مع الشكر ليكم كلكم .


----------



## ابن الشرق (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

سؤال مهم يا أخي ادب الحوار ... 

ما الذي تريد اثباته .... من خلال  موضوع الزلزلة ؟

منتظر ردك حتى افهمك اكثر و اجيبك


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ابن الشرق .
شكرا لردك .

انا اسلوبي في الحوار بيعتمد على الاثبات لنفسي اني كنت بقرا النصوص صح وبفهمها صح زي مانتو فاهمينها .

عشان كده لما بتقولوا على شىء صح .
بكون بمشي معاكم خطوة خطوة في طريق المنطق .
لما بقول فيه حاجة ما فهمتهاش ببقى بجد ما فهمتهاش .
مش اني انا عاوز ما افهمهاش .

أنا لغاية دلوقتي الحمدلله فاهم صح وقريت صح .
وواقف عند سؤال :
هوه نص متى لما قال ان مريم المجدلية ومريم التانيه مشيوا للقبر .
وحدثت زلزلة عظيمة .
بتكون الزلزلة دي حدثت وهمه قصاد القبر لما الملاك زحزح الحجر وقعد عليه .
والا كانوا لسة بالسكة ورايحين القبر ؟

ومعلش اتحملوني .
وحده وحده عشان أفهمكم صح للاخر .

وشكرا ليك .


----------



## ابن الشرق (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

فهمتك ... 

كانوا في الطريق الى القبر 

لانهن وصلن و رأين الحجر قد دُحرج و الملاك واقفا ... 



ارجو ان يكون شرحي بسيطا


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

طبعا .
واضح .
وبكده تكون الصورة اكتملت .

مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية رايحين يزوروا القبر .
وهمه في الطريق حدثت زلزلة عظيمة .
وصلوا القبر .
شافوا ملاك قاعد فوق الحجر .
الملاك ده كلمهم .
قال لهم : ما تخافوش .
وقالهم حقيقة كل اللي حصل .
قال لهم يسوع قام .
وطلب منهم يقولوا للتلاميذ ان يسوع قام وحيسبقهم للجليل .
وبعدين .
وبعد ما سمعوا الكلام ده .
راحت مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية بطريقهم عشان يقولوا كل ده للتلاميذ .
شافهم يسوع .
أكد لهم على كلام الملاك .
شافوه انه قام .
وقال لهم انهم يروحوا يقولوا للتلاميذ انه قام وحيسبقهم على الجليل .

لو كنت لغاية كده فاهم كويس .
قولي ان ده صحيح نفس ما نتو فاهمينه .
ولو كان غلط صححلي .

وبعد الخطوة دي أقولك ايه اللي استغربت منه .

وشكرا للرد .

وبانتظار اجابتك .


----------



## ابن الشرق (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

الانجيل يروي لنا هذه الحقائق ..


منتظرين تعجبك من الموضوع


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

بشكرك على اجابتك .
طيب .
بعد ده كله .
ازاى بتصدقوا ان مريم المجدلية قالت لبطرس ويوحنا :
أخذوا الرب ولا ندري أين وضعوه ؟
مش انجيل يوحنا قال لكم كده .

ازاي بتفهموا الاحداث دي ؟

وشكرا للرد .

بانتظار اجابة حضرتك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

أرجو ان سؤالي يكون مفهوم .

أعتقد انكم قبل كده لاحظتوا الحكاية دي .

وبشكر كل اللي اهتموا بالاجابة من أول الموضوع .

وبتمنى يفهموني الحق اللي فهموه .

بانتظار كرم اجابتكم .


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *على فكرة مابحبّش الاسماء الضخمة   (ضليع)
> 
> أولاَ :لان سؤالك يجاوب علي طفل في مدارس الاحد
> 
> [/COLOR] [/COLOR]*



عزيزي فريدي .

أريد أن تعتبرني بهذا السؤال طفلا يريد أن يفهم .

مع العلم اني ما دخلتش مدارس الاحد .

ومع انك قصدت بردك ده تجرح مشاعري وتعيب فهمي .

بس حقولك : ربنا يسامحك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> الانجيل يروي لنا هذه الحقائق ..
> 
> 
> منتظرين تعجبك من الموضوع




شكرا لردودك الواضحة يا عزيزي ابن الشرق .

وأرجو ما اكونش طولت على حضرتك بتوضيح الشىء اللي استغربت منه .

شكرا ليك على اهتمامك بمعرفة قناعات غيرك الجادة والموضوعية .


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> الانجيل يروي لنا هذه الحقائق ..
> 
> 
> منتظرين تعجبك من الموضوع




شكرا لردودك الواضحة يا عزيزي ابن الشرق .

وأرجو ما اكونش طولت على حضرتك بتوضيح الشىء اللي استغربت منه .

شكرا ليك على اهتمامك بمعرفة قناعات غيرك الجادة والموضوعية .


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



ارض الحويلة قال:


> جميل انك تقرأ كتاب احمد ديدات "من دحرج الحجر" وتقوم بمناقشته مع مسيحيين .
> 
> .:t19:



شفت ازاى يا عزيزي أرض الحويله اني ما قريتش الكتاب اللي قلت عنه .
ده سؤال من كتاب عقلي اللي على سطور المنطق .
مش اكتر من كده .

تحياتي ليك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

أنا اسف بالخطأ وديت ردين لعزيزي ابن الشرق .
علما بان الرد هوه نفس الرد .

اعذروني يا جماعة .

وبانتظار ردودكم مع الشكر .


----------



## fredyyy (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*عزيزي 

هذا هو ما كنت أبغي سماعة

أنك جاد في أسألتك ولا تريد التسلية أو المناورة

وأنك تبغي الوصول الى الحق 

كل شخص مخلص في أسألته 

الله يسر بأن يجيب أسألته وذلك بأي وسيلة

الله يريد المخلصين القائلين لن نتركك إن لم نعرفك ونتمتع بحبك

بكل إخلاص اقول أنا لم أقصد أن أجرح مشاعرك :66::36_1_66::Flower:

ولك مني كل التقدير*


----------



## _Stev_ (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

اخي الفاضل كثير الادب ادب الحوار.
تروي لنا البشارات احداث القيامه بقصص مكمله لبعضها, ولم يكن هدفها الاسهاب في الشرح و الوصف لكن لتدوين اهم حدث في الكون الا وهو قيامه المسيح.
ان كنت تبحث عن الاحداث المتسلسله زمنيا حتى لايحدث اللبس فيما حصل وجرى صباح يوم الاحد فهي كما يلي.

1) قيام النساء في بكر الصباح لتحنيط السيد المسيح (متى 28 : 1-4 , مرقس 16: 1 -3  لوقا 24: 1, يوحنا 20 :1) 

 2) دحرجه الحجر من مكانه بواسطه ملاك (مرقس 16 :4, لوقا 24 :2, يوحنا 20 :1)

3) عوده مريم المجدليه لتخبر بطرس ان الجسد اختفى ثم اسراع بطرس ليستكشف الامر بنفسه, ثم عاد الى موضعه من جديدبعد ان وجد الاكفان وحدها دون الجسد (لوقا 24 :12, يوحنا20 :2-10)

4) عاد بطرس و اما النساء فبقوا ثم دخلوا القبر (مرقس 16 :5, لوقا 24 :3, يوحنا 20 :11)

5) ثم ظهور الملاكين للنسوه (لوقا 24 :4, يوحنا 20 :12)

6) ثم تكلم الملاكين للنسوه ( متى 28 :5-7, مرقس 16: 6-7, لوقا 24 :5-7, يوحنا 20 :13)

7) وبعد ذلك خرجوا النساء ليعودوا الى موضعهم ليخبروا التلاميذ بما قاله الملاكين (متى 28 :8 , مرقس 16 :8 , لوقا 24 :8-9)

8) ثم رائوا المسيح في طريق عودتهم ليخبرهم ان يلتقوا في الجليل (متى 28 :9-10)

9) اما مريم فكانت تظن ان الجسد قد سرق و كانت تبكي, فظهر لها المسيح, فعادت تخبر التلاميذ ما راءت (يوحنا 20: 15 -18)

10) وصول النسوه للتلاميذ و اخبارهم بما حدث ( متى 28: 11-15, مرقس 16: 9-20 , لوقا24: 10-12)


اتمنى ان تكون اتضحت.
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ابن الشرق (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



أدب الحوار قال:


> بشكرك على اجابتك .
> طيب .
> بعد ده كله .
> ازاى بتصدقوا ان مريم المجدلية قالت لبطرس ويوحنا :
> ...


 

عزيزي  لقد حصل لك التباس ... 

انت تقصد ظهور السيد المسيح له المجد بعد القيامة لمريم ...

[q-bible] 
*11 *أَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَةً عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ خَارِجًا تَبْكِي. وَفِيمَا هِيَ تَبْكِي انْحَنَتْ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، *12 *فَنَظَرَتْ مَلاَكَيْنِ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ جَالِسَيْنِ وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّأْسِ وَالآخَرَ عِنْدَ الرِّجْلَيْنِ، حَيْثُ كَانَ جَسَدُ يَسُوعَ مَوْضُوعًا. *13 *فَقَالاَ لَهَا:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُمَا:«إِنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي، وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!». *14 *وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هذَا الْتَفَتَتْ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، فَنَظَرَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفًا، وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ. *15 *قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ مَنْ تَطْلُبِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ تِلْكَ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ حَمَلْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ، وَأَنَا آخُذُهُ». *16 *قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«يَا مَرْيَمُ» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي!» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ. *17 *قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ». *18 *فَجَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَأَخْبَرَتِ التَّلاَمِيذَ أَنَّهَا رَأَتِ الرَّبَّ، وَأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا هذَا.
[/q-bible]


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



_Stev_ قال:


> اخي الفاضل كثير الادب ادب الحوار.
> تروي لنا البشارات احداث القيامه بقصص مكمله لبعضها, ولم يكن هدفها الاسهاب في الشرح و الوصف لكن لتدوين اهم حدث في الكون الا وهو قيامه المسيح.
> ان كنت تبحث عن الاحداث المتسلسله زمنيا حتى لايحدث اللبس فيما حصل وجرى صباح يوم الاحد فهي كما يلي.
> 
> ...



عزيزي شكرا انك استشعرت أدبي ده لأنك مؤدب بالاصل .

واضح انك قدمت شىء تشكر عليه .

ولكن مش ده قصدي .

بص يا سيدي كل اللي حضرتك قلته ده .

ما فيش ذكر للملاك اللي قعد على الحجر وكلم مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية بكل اللي حصل .

وهوه ده قصدي تمام .

نسوه رايحين القبر وبينهم مريم المجدلية .
حصل زلزال وهمة ماشيين .
يعني الملاك حرك الحجر وقعد عليه .

وصلت مريم مع النسوة .
في اللحظة دي كلمهم الملاك (ومريم كانت بينهم بشهادة متى).
قال الملاك للنسوة ومعاهم المجدلية ان يسوع قام وطلب منهم يقولوا للتلاميذ الكلام ده وانه حيسبقهم للجليل .

هنا بقى أى حاجه تحصل بعد كده والحجر متزحزح .
تبقى مريم خدت علم ان يسوع قام .
غريب انها تقول لبطرس حسب انجيل يوحنا انهم اخدوا الجسد وما تعرفش هوه فين !
بينما في لوقا كان بطرس بين الاحدعشر تلميذ بيسمع من مريم المجدلية والنسوة ان يسوع قام .
وبناء على كلام مريم والنسوة راح اتأكد .

راجع كده نص متى اللي بيأكد حدوث الزلزال وزحزحة الملاك للحجر في الوقت اللي كانت فيه مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية رايحين القبر .
وأول ما وصلوا القبر شافوا الحجر متزحزح فقالهم الملاك : لا تخافا (يعني قال لمريم المجدلية)
وشرحلهم كل اللي حصل .
وما تنساش ان انجيل متى بيأكد ان مريم المجدلية شافت يسوع بعد ما سابت القبر وهية فى طريق العودة .(يعني بعد ما سمعت من الملاك كل حاجة) . فازاى هنا برضه تبكي وكانها مش عارفه انه قام !

وانجيل لوقا بيأكد ان النسوة شافوا 11 تلميذ (وبطرس طبعا كان بينهم).
وقالولهم ان يسوع قام ، التلاميذ ما صدقوش ، لكن بطرس هنا وبعد ما شكوا التلاميذ راح يتأكد .

يعني باختصار .

معنى ان مريم شافت الحجر متزحزح .
ده معناه برضه انها خدت علم باللي حصل من الملاك اللي زحزح الحجر وقعد عليه .
ولو شافت مين ما شافت بعد ما شافت الحجر اتزحزح وشافت الملاك .
مش حيبقى منطق انها قالت لبطرس أو لغيره (أخدوا المعلم) وكمان تقول (ما تعرفش حطوه فين)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لأن انجيل لوقا أكد ان مريم بعد ما خدت علم مع النسوة باللي حصل .
قالت للتلاميذ ان يسوع قام .
وساعتها بطرس راح يتأكد .

عرفت دلوقتي ليه أنا مستغرب .

بانتظار تفسيركم مع الشكر .


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي فريدي

شكرا للرد وانسى اللي فات .


----------



## أدب الحوار (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ابن الشرق .

شكرا للرد .

ولكن أنا ما كنتش بقصد ظهور يسوع لمريم المجدلية .

المحور الاساسي لقصدي .

هوه الملاك اللي كان قاعد على الحجر بعد ما زحزحه .

معنى ان مريم شافت الحجر متزحزح عن باب القبر .

ده معناه انها شافت الملاك قاعد على الحجر .

ومعناه انه قالها مع مريم التانية : لا تخافا .

ومعناه انه كشفلهم ان يسوع ( قام ) .

ومعناه انه طلب منهن يقولوا للتلاميذ ان يسوع قام وانه حيسبقهم للجليل .

فازاى بقا شافت بطرس وقالتله خدوا (جسد يسوع) وما تعرفش حطوه فين .

وبرضه لما تشوف يسوع بعد كده تقعد تبكي عشان مش عارفه مين اللي خد الجسد واتحط فين !!!!!!

هوه ده قصدي .


أرجو افادتي بتفسير ملاحظتي دية .

وشكرا ليك .


----------



## peace_86 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

حبيبي أدب الحوار ..
قرأت ردودك كلها .. وحاولت أن أفهم قدر المستطاع ..
لكن يبدو أنه قد لبس عليّ بعض الأمور ..

أرجو ان تحدد الأسئلة دون أي تعقيد ...
1- ..........
2- ..........
3- ..........
وهكذا ..


----------



## _Stev_ (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



> .
> 
> نسوه رايحين القبر وبينهم مريم المجدلية .
> حصل زلزال وهمة ماشيين .
> ...


 


اخي العزيز ادب الحوار.
لو امهلت نفسك بعض من الدقائق للتتامل الاحداث المتسلسله لوجدت الاجابه بنفسك.

النسوه خرجن منذ الصباح الباكر للقبر وفي الطريق حدثت زلزله وتفاجئوا عند وصولهم اذ كان الحجر تدحرج, رجعت مريم المجدليه لتخبر التلاميذ ان الجسد اختفى, فذهب بطرس و يوحنا للاستكشاف, وصلوا القبر فوجدوا الاكفان دون الجسد, ثم رجعا الى موضعهم.
 ثم لحقت مريم بالنسوه وكانت تبكي عند القبر فراءت الملاك ثم التفتت لتجد السيد المسيح.
رجعت بعد ذلك الى التلاميذ لتخبرهم للقائها بالسيد.

اما باقي النسوه فقد ظهر لهم ايضا ملاك ليخبرهم كما اخبر لمريم ان المسيح قام وان يذهبوا ليخبروا التلاميذ.

سلام المسيح.​


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف .

شكرا للرد .

لكن لا تتسرع .

أرجو التركيز حتى أفهمك كيف تنظر للأمر بأخذ جميع الجوانب لفهم ما أعنيه .

لاحظ معي الاتي :

1 -  حدد انجيل لوقا ذهاب بطرس ليرى القبر ويتأكد ( بعد ) أن سمع من النسوة ( وبينهم المجدلية ) أن يسوع قد قام ، ويمكنك قراءة النص بانجيل لوقا بأن التلاميذ الاحد عشر (ومنهم بطرس طبعا) سمعوا كلام النسوة ( والمجدلية منهم) ، فلم يصدقوا التلاميذ كلامهن ، ولكن بطرس ذهب من بينهم الى القبر ليتأكد .

اذا نتفق هنا بأن بطرس سمع كلام المجدلية تخبره أن يسوع قام .

2 -  انجيل متى يمكن أن يتقارب مع أحداث انجيل لوقا بنقطة هامة ، وهي أن المجدلية كانت قد علمت أن يسوع قام من الملاك الذي رأته يجلس فوق الحجر الذي زحزحه عن باب القبر .
فان مجرد رؤية المجدلية للحجر مزحزحا يعني أنها رأت الملاك الذي أخبرها بكل شىء ، فليس منطقيا أن تقول لبطرس (حسب انجيل يوحنا) أو ليسوع أنها لا تعرف شيئا عن جثة يسوع (حسب انجيل يوحنا) لأن الملاك كان قد أخبرها بكل شىء .

ركز على ملاحظاتي بتمعن ولا تنسى أن حدث ذهاب بطرس للتأكد يعني أن المجدلية والنسوة قالوا أنه قام ( حسب انجيل لوقا) .
ولا تنسى أن مجرد رؤية مريم للحجر مزحزحا (حسب انجيل يوحنا) يعني أنها رأت أيضا ملاك يجلس على الحجر وأخبرها بكل ما حدث .

وهنا استغرابي أن يقول انجيل بوحنا أن المجدلية قالت لبطرس أن الجثة مأخوذة ولا تدري أين وضعوها !!!!!
وأيضا أن يقول انجيل يوحنا أن المجدلية عندما رأت يسوع كانت تبكي لأنها لا تعرف ماذا حصل للجثة .

ركز للنقطة الهامة : رؤية المجدلية للحجر مزحزحا (تعني) رؤية ملاك أيضا أخبرها أن يسوع قام .
وتذكر أن انجيل لوقا أعلمنا أن المجدلية والنسوة أعلمن التالميذ ومنهم بطرس أن يسوع قام .

أرجو أن يكون الأمر واضحا .

وشكرا لاهتمامك بالرد .

وبانتظار الاجابة .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي بيس 86

شكرا لردك .

وحاضر يا سيدي .

حبسط الامور على الصورة اللي انت عاوزها .

جاوب الاسئلة دي ( نعم أو لا ) وانت حتفهمني :

1- هل انت تؤمن بانجيل لوقا الذي أخبرك أن بطرس عندما سمع من النسوة (وبينهم المجدلية ) أن يسوع قد قام ، ذهب الى القبر ليتأكد ؟    ( نعم أو لا ) .

2 - هل انت تؤمن بانجيل متى الذي أخبرك أن المجدلية كانت بطريقها الى القبر مع مريم الاخرى (أو ربما نسوة معهن )عندما حدث زلزال بسبب زحزحة الملاك للحجر ، وأن المجدلية ومريم الاخرى عند وصولهن رأين الحجر مزحزحا والملاك الذي زحزحه جالسا عليه ، وانه قال لهن لا تخافا ، وأخبرهن أن يسوع قام وطلب منهن أن يخبرن التلاميذ أن يسوع قام وأنه يسبقهم الى الجليل ليروه ؟    ( نعم أو لا )


أذا كان السؤال الأول قد أجبته بنعم .
فكيف تصدق ما جاء بانجيل يوحنا  أن بطرس لم يسمع من المجدلية والنسوة أن يسوع قام وأنه يسبقهم الى الجليل !

واذا كانت اجابة السؤال الثاني نعم .
فكيف تصدق أن المجدلية عندما رأت الحجر مزحزحا لم ترى الملاك الذي أخبرها بكل شىء (حسب انجيل يوحنا أيضا) .

عزيزي 
رؤية مريم للحجر مزحزحا لا تعتمد حسب انجيل متى الا بوجود ملاك كان جالسا على الحجر وأخبر المجدلية بكل شىء .

فان كل من تراه بعد ذلك بناءا عليه .
سواء رأت بطرس أو يسوع .
فان المجدلية كانت تعلم بأن يسوع قام من الملاك الذي زحزح الحجر .

أنا وضحتلك بالتفصيل وبتبسيط عشان تفهم ملاحظاتي اللي قصدتها كويس .

وازا عايز ترد جاوب السؤالين وانت حتفهم قصدي كويس .

وشكرا للطفك بالرد يا صاحبي .

بانتظار ردك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

يا جماعة عشان يكون واضح ليكو اللي أقصده تمام .

كل التلخيص اللي ابتبعتوه واللي بترتبوا بيه الاحداث من كل الاناجيل .

ما فيهاش سيره أو اعتبار للملاك اللي كان قاعد على الحجر وقال للمجدلية حقيقة كل اللي حصل .

ملا قيتش بردك يا عزيزي ستيف سيرة : ان المجدلية ( أو النسوة) شافوا الحجر مدحرجا وملاك جالس عليه وان الملاك قال لهم كل حاجه .

فين الحدث ده من ترتيب الاحداث اللي قلته يا عزيزي ستيف ؟

بس جاوب النقطة دي ونا أضمن باذن الله ان االلي قصدته حتفهمه على طول .

وشكرا لصبرك واهتمامك عشان تفهم وترد .

بانتظار ردك على سؤالي .

وشكرا .


----------



## _Stev_ (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

ان خروج بطرس كان لسبب اعتقاده ان الجسد قد سرق وليس ان النساء اخبروه بما قاله الملاك. اما ما ورد في انجيل لوقا فهو ليس بالتسلسل الزمني, اذ يبدوا للقارئ ان ذهاب بطرق كان بعد اعلان قيامه المسيح. انجيل لوقا كان يتكلم عن حادثتين منفصلتين, النسوه و ذهابهن للقبر و حديثهم مع الملاك و رجوعهم.
 وذهاب بطرس للاستكشاف, وهم ليس حادثين متتابعين, بل متتداخلين.
اتمنى ان تكون الان واضحه.
سلام المسيح.​


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

أعزائي .
برضه للتبسيط أكتر وأكتر .
ابدأوا بنسخ ترتيب عزيزنا ستيف من كل الاناجيل .
وخلي السؤال كده : زي ما بيقولوا بالمدارس والجامعات :

ضع حدث (رؤية المجدلية للحجر المزحزح والملاك الذي زحزحه جالسا عليه يخبرها بأن يسوع قام)بالمكان المناسب بين الاحداث التي رتبها لنا عزيزنا ستيف ؟

هوه ده الجواب اللي يخليكم تفهموا قصدي .
عشان تفهموني قصدكم جاوبوا السؤال ده وكله يبقى واضح باذن الله .

شكرا ليكو .

وبانتظار اجابتكم  .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف .

بعد ما بشكرك بقولك ما تتسرعش .

فيه حاجة مهمه قالها انجيل لوقا ان النسوة وبينهم المجدلية لما جم من ناحية القبر .

قالوا لاحدعشر تلميذ ان يسوع قام ( يعني بطرس بينهم) .

وبعدين أنا اديتلك حل سحري عشان نفهم بعض .

حطلي نفس اجابتك اللي سلسلت حضرتك بيها الاحداث من كل الاناجيل .

عيد نسخها .

بس حط الحدث اللي شافت فيه الملاك اللي زحزح الحجر قاعد على الحجر وقالها كل حاجة .

بس حط الحتة دي بين الاحداث واحنا حنفهم بعض .

خللي الرد بتاعك يبدا من هنا وبعدين كل حاجة حتبقى واضحة لينا كلنا .

وشكرا ليك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

ياريت كلنا نبدا من الطلب اللي طلبته من عزيزنا ستيف عشان نفهم أى حاجة بعد كده .

بس جاوبوا سؤالي ده .

بانتظار كرم ردكم .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



_Stev_ قال:


> اخيالنسوه خرجن منذ الصباح الباكر للقبر وفي الطريق حدثت زلزله وتفاجئوا عند وصولهم اذ كان الحجر تدحرج, رجعت مريم المجدليه لتخبر التلاميذ ان الجسد اختفى, فذهب بطرس و يوحنا للاستكشاف, وصلوا القبر فوجدوا الاكفان دون الجسد, ثم رجعا الى موضعهم.
> ثم لحقت مريم بالنسوه وكانت تبكي عند القبر فراءت الملاك ثم التفتت لتجد السيد المسيح.
> رجعت بعد ذلك الى التلاميذ لتخبرهم للقائها بالسيد.
> 
> ...



عشان السؤال اللي منه يبقى واضح .

باعتماد التسلسل اللي بعته عزيزنا ستيف .

س : ضع الحدث التالي في مكانه المناسب :


حدث زلزال عندما زحزح الملاك الحجر أثناء توجه مريم المجدلية والاخرى وعند وصولهن رأين ملاك يجلس على الحجر قائلا لهن : لا تخافا ، وأخبرهن بحقيقة ما حدث .


وشكرا .

من هنا نبدا وكل حاجة حتكون أسهل عشان نفهم بعض .

بانتظار اجابتكم مع تقديري لصبركم عشان تفهموا واتردوا .


----------



## _Stev_ (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

مريم المجدليه لم تكن مع باقي النسوه لانها رجعت لتخبر بطرس ان الجسد قد اختفى.
وبعد ان رجعت للقبر ظهر لها الملاك ثم السيد المسيح.
اما باقي النساء فظهر لهم ايضا ملاك, واخبرهن ان يعلموا التلاميذ بالقيامه.
فالملاك ظهر للنسوه في حدث, و لمريم بحدث اخر, ثم ظهور المسيح لمريم في حدث وللنساء في حدث اخر.

وسلامي لك اخي العزيز.​


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

ولأن عزيزنا ستيف ذكر الزلزلة العظيمة وان النسوة اتفاجأوا ان الحجر اتزحزح .
احنا عايزين يحط لينا حدث ان مريم المجدلية والتانية شافوا ملاك قاعد على الحجر وقالهم كل حاجة .

بس كده عشان ما نكررش .

شكرا ليكم .

ونا بنتظر اجابتكم .

حاضطر أسيبكم دلوقت وخدوا راحتكم بالاجابة .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف قبل ما أقفل شفت ردك .
يا عزيزي .

ماتنساش حاجة مهمة خالص .

ان انجيل متى بيأكد ان المجدلية قالها الملاك مع مريم الاتانيه (لا تخافا) وقال ان يسوع قام .
وقال لها مع التانيه : (اذهبا) عشان يخبروا التلاميذ بكل حقيقة اللي حصل .

ماتتسرعش بالاجابة عزيزي ستيف .

يعني مريم سمعت كل حاجة وبعدين مشيت .
انجيل متى واضح جدا .
ده كان بيخص تنتين من النسوة وهمه مريم المجدلية والتانية .
وعشان كده خصهم وقال لهم : لا تخافا . وقال لهم كمان : اذهبا .
يعني مريم المجدلية سمعت كل حاجة من الملاك وبعدين راحت مع مريم التانية .

ركز واقرا النص .
حتلاقي ان نص انجيل متى واضح جدا في تتبع مريم المجدلية يا عزيزي ستيف .

جاوبني بأه من الحتة اللي قلتها .

وحتلاقي كل حاجة واضحة .

وشكرا أوي على اهتمامك انك تصبر عالفهم وترد .

بس قبل ماترد اقرا ملاحظاتي كويس لانها من النصوص اللي ممكن ترجعلها بالعهد الجديد .

بانتظار ردك وعلى مهلك يا عزيزي .


----------



## _Stev_ (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*مريم المجدليه عندما وجدت الحجر قد تدحرج خافت و اظطربت ورجعت لتخبر بطرس بالذي حصل, اما باقي النسوه فكانوا عند القبر و لم يرجعوا, وبعدها رائوا الملاك و اخبرهم بالقيامه.*
* مريم رجعت وكانت تبكي فشاهدت الملاك ثم المسيح بعد ذلك.*
*وتحيه طيبه.*​


----------



## _Stev_ (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*في انجيل متى تذكر حاثه يوم القيامه كحدث واحد دون التركيز في التفاصيل, فالنقاط الاساسيه هي الزلزله, وحديث الملاك للنساء, ورجوعهن لاخبار التلاميذ, وظهور السيد المسيح في طريقهم للتلاميذ.*

*بدون ذكر لرجوع مريم المجدليه للتلاميذ و خروج بطرس وعودته.
كان الحدث الرئيسي هو ان النسوه ذهبن للقبر و استلموا البشاره و رجعوا لاخبار التلاميذ.*
*وعند مقارنه حادثه القيامه في البشارات الاربعه نجد ان مريم لم  تكن مع النسوه عندما كلمهم الملاك لانها رجعت الى التلاميذ.*

*وتحيه طيبه لك.*​


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف .

قبل كل شىء شكرا على اجابتك .
كنت متوقع جوابك ده .
بس راح أبين لحضرتك ان الكلام ده ما ينطبقش انك ترد بيه الرد ده !

احنا يهمنا هنا اننا نقيس أى رد تقوله بالواقع .
بص معايا :

انت بتفكرني بالتبرير اللي اتقال على اللصوص اللي اتصلبوا جمب يسوع .
وبغض النظر عن قناعتي بالتبرير والا لأه لأن ده مش موضوعنا .
حتتأكد دلوقتي ان ده هنا ما ينفعش .
وركز معايا بمنطق كويس :

1 - لو قلت ان انجيل متى ما يهموش التفاصيل .
ما كانش ذكر مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية بس .
والا كان قال النسوة عشان ما يهموش التفصيل .

2 - لا حظ انه ابتدى يتكلم عن مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية بس .
    وقال الملاك ( لا تخافا ) وبعدين بدا يتكلم .
    والمنطق بيقول لما مريم شافت الملاك وقالها ما تخافيش ومعاها نسوه .
    أكيد حتوقف بعد ما شافت ملاك كان بيطمن ويقول : ما تخافوش .
    وبعد ما قال ما تخافوش قال لهم انه يسوع اللي همه جايين عشانه قام .
    يعني أكيد المجدلية كانت حتوقف مكانها تسمع الكلمتين دول وخصوصا ان الملاك كان بيطلب ما يخافوش.
    وخصوصا ان وجود ملاك فوق الحجر بيتكلم حيشد الاهتمام أكتر من ما تشوف الحجر متزحزح من غير ملاك .
    وما تنساش ان الملاك ده قاعد فوق الحجر .
    يعني ما ينفعش تشوف الحجر من غير ملاك قاعد عليه .

3 - شخصية مريم المجدلية باينه كويس انها مش خوافه أوي لدرجة انها تجري من غير ما تسمع الملاك .
     لأنها كانت زي مابتقول رجعت ووقفت لوحدها من غير ماتخاف من الملاكين اللي قالولها : (من تطلبين؟)
     فده معناه انها شخصية بتحب تكتشف الامور لوحدها .

4 - الشىء المهم جدا في الموضوع .
    انه لو كانت مريم المجدلية هربت وسابت مريم التانيه .
    ما كانش انجيل متى يقول : ( اذهبا ) .
    حيقول اذهبي أو اذهبوا ، دي مش برمجه ماشية على اتنين وبتفضل ماشية على اتنين مهما حصل !
    والا ازاي يبقى الكتاب كتاب بيوصف الحق .
    اللصين اللي اتصلبوا جمب يسوع كانوا اتنين فعلا وما فيش حد معاهم لأن ما فيش تخصيص .
    ده بافتراض صحة التبرير (وده مش موضوعنا).
    انما هنا فيه تخصيص لمريم المجدلية ومريم التانية مع انهم نسوة .


أهم حاجة يا عزيزي حابب أقولها .
اللي ما بيهتمش بالتفاصيل ويهمه اللي حصل بشكل عام كان يقول النسوة .
ما يخصش تنتين من النسوة ويقول أسماءهم مع أنهم أكتر من تنتين .
وما يقولش : (اذهبا ) وفيه واحده سابت التانية ومشيت لأنه اهتم بذكرها مع صاحبتها بس من غير النسوة .
لأنه زي ما اهتم بذكرها من الاول حيهتم يذكرها انها سابت المكان وجريت .

أرجو ان الأمر يكون واضح لأنه منطق .
الانجيل لو ما بيهتمش بالتفاصيل لازم ما يكونش بيذكر تنتين من النسوة باسماءهم .
ممكن نقبل التبرير ده بالمنطق لو قال النسوة بدال ما يقول ويفصل اسم تنتين من النسوة .
التخصيص ده للاسماء من بين النسوة معناه تفصيل أكتر منه حدث بشكل عام .
لأن اهتمامه بذكر مريم المجدلية من الأول يخليه يهتم انها سابت القبر بسرعة وراحت لبطرس .
ده منطق تحليل النص .
مش كده يا عزيزي .
الأمر واضح ان تبريرك ده بينقضه تفصيل متى لاسم مريم المجدلية والتانية بدال ما يقول : (النسوة) .
أرجو منك البحث بتبرير تاني منطقي يا عزيزي .

وشكرا ليك .

بانتظار رد منطقي يدرس النص .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



_Stev_ قال:


> *مريم المجدليه عندما وجدت الحجر قد تدحرج خافت و اظطربت ورجعت لتخبر بطرس بالذي حصل, اما باقي النسوه فكانوا عند القبر و لم يرجعوا, وبعدها رائوا الملاك و اخبرهم بالقيامه.*
> * مريم رجعت وكانت تبكي فشاهدت الملاك ثم المسيح بعد ذلك.*
> *وتحيه طيبه.*​




عزيزي ستيف .
الكلام اللي ذكرته ده .
أحب أفكرك قبل ما تكتبه .
تقرا النص في انجيل لوقا .

لوقا بيذكر أسماء النسوة اللي راحوا للتلاميذ يقولولهم ان يسوع قام .
وقال أسماء النسوة .
وكان اسم مريم المجدلية بين النسوة .
بافتراض ان الانجيل ده بيهتم بالتفصيل .
لأن لوقا قال بأول انجيله انه : ( تتبع كل شىء من أصوله بتدقيق) .
وحتى لو افترضنا جدلا انه ما ذكرش الامور بترتيب التسلسل الزمني بس كان حيذكر كل حاجه .

ولاحظ وانت بتقرا انجيل لوقا انه قال :
ان النسوة لما راحوا القبر وعرفوا ان يسوع قام راحوا علطول وقالوا للتلاميذ الاحدعشر  .
عارف يعني ايه لاحدعشر ؟
يعني بطرس كان بينهم .
أعتقد واضحة أوي .

وشكرا أوي عشان بتصبر تفهم عشان ترد .

بانتظار اجابة حضرتك مع تقديري ليك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

أعزائي :

أرجو من أى حد بيفكر يكتب رد عزيزنا ستيف .
يفهم ان الحالة هنا مختلفة جدا عن التبرير ده .
لأن المنطق بيقول :

انجيل متى اذا كان ما بيهتمش بالتفاصيل .
ما كانش خصص وذكر اسم مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية .
لو التبرير ده صحيح كان قال : النسوة  ، من غير ما يذكر اسم حد خالص .
لأن تخصيصه ليها يخليها مهمه أد حدث القيامة ، ويذكرها لو جت والا جريت والا رجعت .
لكن الكلام ده ماحصلش ، لان انجيل متى قال انها جت القبر وما قالش انها جريت .
ولو كان عايز يخصها عشان اهميتها بين النسوة كان قال انها جريت .
بس الانجيل ده لو بتقولوا انه ما بيهتمش بالتفاصيل .
كان لازم يقول ( النسوة) مش يفصل ويخص منهم المجدلية ومريم التانية .

مش هوه ده المنطق الواضح برضه ؟

وبانتظار كرم الاجابات من حضراتكم .

وشكرا .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

وعشان تفهموا أكتر اخر توضيح .

انجيل يوحنا كان بيذكر مريم المجدلية لأهميتها .
لأنه انجيل حسب ما بتقولوا بيختلف عن انجيل متى .
عشان كده بتلاقوا بانجيل يوحنا حادثة مريم المجدلية لما كان اليهود عايزين يرجموها .
وعشان انجيل يوحنا شاف اهمية انه يذكر المجدليه ، ابتدا بيها حادثة القيامة وفضل يلحق الاحداث اللي حدثت معاها ( شافت الحجر اتزحزح / جريت / كلامها مع بطرس / ورجوعها القبر / وكلام يسوع معاها)
شفتو  ازاى ، ذكرها لاهميتها ، بيفضل يلحق حركتها خاصة انها التقت مع اهم التلاميذ وهوه بطرس .

وعشان كده .
انجيل متى اللي ما بيفصلش وما يهموش الا الحدث .
لما يذكر مريم المجدلية بالاسم ويتجاهل نسوة تانيين .
كان لازم يقول ان مريم المجدلية جريت وسابت مريم التانية .
لأنه ابتدا احداث القيامة بيهم وذكرهم من غير ما يقول بشكل عام : النسوه .
يعني كان لازم يكمل ان مريم المجدليه جريت زي ما ذكرها انها جت للقبر .

اعتقد ان الامور كده تبقى بالمنطق . مش كده ؟

بانتظار اجابتكم مع الشكر ليكم مسبقا .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



_Stev_ قال:


> *في انجيل متى تذكر حاثه يوم القيامه كحدث واحد دون التركيز في التفاصيل, فالنقاط الاساسيه هي الزلزله, وحديث الملاك للنساء, ورجوعهن لاخبار التلاميذ, وظهور السيد المسيح في طريقهم للتلاميذ.*
> 
> *بدون ذكر لرجوع مريم المجدليه للتلاميذ و خروج بطرس وعودته.
> كان الحدث الرئيسي هو ان النسوه ذهبن للقبر و استلموا البشاره و رجعوا لاخبار التلاميذ.*
> ][/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]​




عزيزي ستيف .
أعزائي .

لا حظوا ان عزيزنا ستيف من غير ما يحس بيأكد كلامي بأن انجيل متى لو كان بيتكلم بشكل عام ومن غير تفصيل كان قال : النسوه .

وده قصدي تمام ببطلان التبرير ان عدم ذكر انجيل متى ان المجدليه جريت وسابت النسوه كان بسببانه بيتكلم بشكل عام وما يهموش التفاصيل .

انت دلوقت يا ستيف بتأكد ان انجيل متى كان بيقصد ان المجدليه كانت مقصوده بكلمة الملاك :اذهبا ، يعني سمعت ان يسوع قام .

وحضرتك من الاقتباس اللي فوق بتأكد ان انجيل متى لو كان بيتكلم بشكل عن الملاك اللي قاعد عالحجر اللي قال لهم ان يسوع قام ، كان لازم يقول (زي ما قلت حضرتك ) : النسوه .

وبكده الامور تبقى واضحة من واقع الاقتباس من كلام عزيزنا ستيف مع الشكر لمجهوده .

تحياتي للجميع .

بانتظار ردكم الكريم .


----------



## أدب الحوار (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

انا حاسس ان الموضوع ده جديد على المنتدى .
يعني مش متكرر .
عشان كده خدوا راحتكم بالبحث والدراسة .
واسألوا .
عشان نفهم مع بعض :
ازاى بيقول انجيل يوحنا ان مريم المجدليه قالت انها ما تعرفش حاجه عن جسد يسوع ؟!
بينما انجيل متى بيأكد انها سمعت من الملاك ان يسوع قام وطلب منها انها تقول للتلاميذ انه قام وحيسبقهم عالجليل !
ومع العلم اننا لو عايزين نفترض جدلا ان انجيل لوقا كتب الاحداث من غير تسلسل .
فحنلاقي ان انجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا هما الاقرب من بعض تقريبا .
بس الغرابة ان انجيل يوحنا بيتكلم بوضع مختلف خالص .
بدليل اخر الردود اللي فاتت في الموضوع ده .

انا بشكركم كلكم .

عشان بتصبروا وبتهتموا بالرد .

ابحثوا واسألوا وبانتظار ردودكم .

شكرا ليكم يا اعزائي .


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*يجب ان يكون معلوماَ

أن البشير متى يتكلم عن المسيح كالملك لذا يذكر :
زلزلة عظيمة ...... القوة والسلطان 
جلس عليه ........ جلوس الملك على عرشه
كالبرق ............. الهيبة والجلال
فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس وصاروا كاموات ..... بالنسبة للأشرار
خوف وفرح ...................... للمؤمنين
وامسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له .... الملك والسيد
التلاميذ يسجدون ................ إنه الملك
التكلم لجمع وليس فرادى ....... ملك على الجميع
قولا لاخوتي .... المؤمنين بالمسيح ملوك (هذا مقام المؤمن المسيحي)

البشير مرقس يتكلم عن المسيح كالخادم والنبي لذا يذكر :
...............
.........
......

البشير لوقا يتكلم عن المسيح كابن الانسان لذا يذكر:
..............
.........
......

البشير يوحنا يتكلم عن المسيح كابن الله لذا يذكر :
..............
..........
.......

قبل أن أوضح الامور الاخرى .....

هل تؤمن بمن تتكلم عنه وهل تسجد له لكي تفهم أقواله
هل تقول له ربي وإلهي
إنا قد آمنت بك وبعملك على الصليب 
إني أثق في كفاية دمك المطهر من كل خطيه*

*1كو 12:3 
***  لذلك اعرفكم ان ليس احد وهو يتكلم بروح الله يقول يسوع اناثيما.وليس احد يقدر ان يقول يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس. ****


*أرجو الإجابة لنكمل الحديث.*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*اين أنت يا أدب ....

الموضوع يحتاج الى ....نعم أم لا 

أنا مؤمن بذلك أم لا 

الإجابة بسيطه*


----------



## _Stev_ (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



> انت بتفكرني بالتبرير اللي اتقال على اللصوص اللي اتصلبوا جمب يسوع .
> وبغض النظر عن قناعتي بالتبرير والا لأه لأن ده مش موضوعنا .
> حتتأكد دلوقتي ان ده هنا ما ينفعش .


 

*لايمكنك تسميه التفيسر بالتبرير, فنحن لانبرر قولا او عمل, بل نفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس, وللسائل الحريه في القبول او الرفض*.​ 



> 1 - لو قلت ان انجيل متى ما يهموش التفاصيل .
> ما كانش ذكر مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية بس .
> والا كان قال النسوة عشان ما يهموش التفصيل .


 

*البشير متى لم يدخل في التفاصيل من جهه النساء, بل من زاويه القبر, فالحدث كان مركزه القبر, اي مركز القصه هو القبر, نرى حدوث الزلزله, ودحرجه الحجر وقدوم النساء, ورجوعهن للتلاميذ, بدون التطرق لمشهد النساء.*
*فلا يوجدمثلا ذكر لحديث النساء عن من سيدحرج الحجر كما يذكر البشير مرقس.*
* فالمشهد يصور النساء ياتين الى القبر يستلمن الرساله ثم يعودن, بدون التطرق حديثهن ودخولهن القبر و رده الفعل مع الملاك,   اذ لم يسلط البشير الضوء على النساء, بل على القبر و الرساله.*

*اما عن سبب ذكور البشير متى لاسم المريمتين:
نعلم من سياق الاناجيل الاخرى ان هناك نساء اخر قد خرجن غير المجدليه و مريم ام يعقوب, فالاناجيل تذكر ايضا اسماء لنسوه اخر كسالومه ويونا واخر لم تذكر اسمائهم بل ذكر "والباقيات" كما هو مكتوب في انجيل لوقا.*
*اذن نعلم ان هناك عدد من النساء ذهبن مع المريمات.
و مريم المجدليه هو الاسم الوحيد الذي ذكر في كل البشارات لان المسيح ظهر اولا لها.*
*ولو قرئنا انجيل متى بتمعن و نظرنا الى مشهد الصلب و الموت , الدف ثم القيامه سنجد اسم مريم المجدليه مرافق لهذه الاحداث.
فهي كانت شاهد لصلبه و موته و دفنه و من ثم قيامته.*
*وكلام الملاك لم يكن لامراتين فقط, اذ ان الترجمه العربيه اختارت صيغه التثنيه "وقال للمراتين لاتخافا انتما",  اذ ان الكلمه بالاصل "gunē", وتفيد المفرد كما الجمع.
فنجد ان المريمتين كانوا من ضمن النساء,  فخرجوا مع بعض عند الفجر, اما كلام الملاك للحراس فكان للنساء- و لا نعلم عددهم-  وليس فقط للمريمتين. فمريم ام يعقوب بقت و مريم المجدليه رجعت قبل ظهور الملاك. *
*اذ لم يكن مهما ذكر رعده مريم المجدليه لاختفاء جسد المسيح, بل البشاره بقيامه السيد المسيح وظهوره لهم.*​ 





> 2 - لا حظ انه ابتدى يتكلم عن مريم المجدلية ومريم التانية بس .
> وقال الملاك ( لا تخافا ) وبعدين بدا يتكلم .


 

*كما ذكرت اللغه في الاصل تفيد المفرد و الجمع, ولايمكن الاستدلال انه كان مخصص للمريمتين. فقد يفهم ايضا انه كان موجه لامراء واحده هي مريم ام يعقوب التي بقت عند القبر, او مخصص لجميع النساء على سواء.*​ 





> والمنطق بيقول لما مريم شافت الملاك وقالها ما تخافيش ومعاها نسوه .
> أكيد حتوقف بعد ما شافت ملاك كان بيطمن ويقول : ما تخافوش .
> وبعد ما قال ما تخافوش قال لهم انه يسوع اللي همه جايين عشانه قام .
> يعني أكيد المجدلية كانت حتوقف مكانها تسمع الكلمتين دول وخصوصا ان الملاك كان بيطلب ما يخافوش.


 

*مريم المجدليه لم تكن عندها موجوده اذ رجعت للتلاميذ, هذا الحدث حصل لبقيه النساء عدا مريم.*​ 



> وخصوصا ان وجود ملاك فوق الحجر بيتكلم حيشد الاهتمام أكتر من ما تشوف الحجر متزحزح من غير ملاك .
> وما تنساش ان الملاك ده قاعد فوق الحجر .
> يعني ما ينفعش تشوف الحجر من غير ملاك قاعد عليه .


 

*مريم المجدليه لم تشهد هذا الحدث.*​ 






> انه لو كانت مريم المجدلية هربت وسابت مريم التانيه .
> ما كانش انجيل متى يقول : ( اذهبا ) .
> حيقول اذهبي أو اذهبوا ، دي مش برمجه ماشية على اتنين وبتفضل ماشية على اتنين مهما حصل !


 

*لقد ذكرت مسبقا ان الصيغه تفيد المفرد و الجمع.*​ 





> انما هنا فيه تخصيص لمريم المجدلية ومريم التانية مع انهم نسوة .


 
*اين التخصيص? المريمات كانا من بين النساء, ولم يكن وحدهن.
اذ لايوجد تخصيص, بل تشديد, لانهما رائوا المسيح بعد القيامه.*​ 




> اللي ما بيهتمش بالتفاصيل ويهمه اللي حصل بشكل عام كان يقول النسوة .
> ما يخصش تنتين من النسوة ويقول أسماءهم مع أنهم أكتر من تنتين .


 
*كما ذكرت مسبقا, سبب التشديد هو شهادتهما على الصلب و الموت و دفن الجسد,  ومنظر الحجر المدحرج و ظهور المسيح بعد القيامه. تضاف لها شهاده مريم ام يعقوب لبشاره الملاك. فهاتين الامرائتين شاهدتا كل الحوادث من الصلب الى القيامه.*​ 




> وما يقولش : (اذهبا ) وفيه واحده سابت التانية ومشيت لأنه اهتم بذكرها مع صاحبتها بس من غير النسوة .


 
*لقد وضحت المعنى في لغتها الاصليه.*​ 



> لأنه زي ما اهتم بذكرها من الاول حيهتم يذكرها انها سابت المكان وجريت .


 
*كما وضحت ان المحور الرئيسي هو ما حصل عند القبر وليس ما حصل عند النساء.*​ 



> أرجو ان الأمر يكون واضح لأنه منطق .


 
*فهمت منطقك و ارجوا ايضا ان تفهم منطقي (0:*​ 





> الانجيل لو ما بيهتمش بالتفاصيل لازم ما يكونش بيذكر تنتين من النسوة باسماءهم .


 
*في انجيل متى لم يهتم بتفاصيل المختصه بالنساء, لكن اهتم بالتفاصيل المتعلقه بالقيامه, وكانا هم الشاهدين  لموت المسيح و دفنه  و  ظهور المسيح بعد القيامه.*​ 


*اسعدتنى محاورتك و الرب يبارك حياتك.*​


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف .
بتقول لي هل تؤمن بيسوع كرب !
امال احنا بنتحاور ليه ؟
مش عشان تفسرلي حاجات مش منطق بنظري ؟
المنتدى ده ما بيعتبرش اى مشارك انه جاى يتعمد . مش كده واللا ايه ؟
انا استغربت من السؤال اوي .
ده منتدى حوار عقلاني .
ممكن تبقى مهمتك انك بتبشرني ان دينك حق .
مش من قبل ما تقنعني اتقول لي : انت بتامن واللا لأة !
عزيزي .
انا زي ما قلت بتحاور عشان افهم مش بحكم مسبقا .
عندي حاجات كتير بحثت بيها وجديده كمان .
ملاحظات اسغربت منها .
وواجبي اتحاور بيها مع المسيحيين عشان افهم اقتنعتوا بيها ازاي ؟

انا حرد عليك باذن الله الليلة .
لأن كلامك حثبت لحضرتك انه فيه تناقض .
ولانك تستاهل انك تتعرف على المنطق اللي انا حوضحهولك خصوصا بعد ردك الاخير .
مش حرد عليك وانا مستعجل .
انتظرني الليلة .
ويشرفني اوي اوضحلك ان اللي قلته ما كانش دقيق ومش منطق .
مع احترامي لحضرتك طبعا .

وشكرا لمجهوداتك واهتمامك بالرد .

انتظرني راجعلك .


----------



## _Stev_ (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*صديقي العزيز انا لم اطرح عيك هذا السؤال بل اخونا fredyyy.
وانا منتظر لردودك واسئلتك الجميله.*
*سلامي لك*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*ولانك تستاهل انك تتعرف على المنطق اللي انا حوضحهولك خصوصا بعد ردك الاخير .
ويشرفني اوي اوضحلك ان اللي قلته ما كانش دقيق ومش منطق .*

*أليس المؤمنون المسيحيون الحقيقيون هم أولى بتوضيح أمور المسيحية من أي جهة أخرى
 اليس هذا صحيص بحيب منطقك*


*هل يصح إنك تدخل بيتي
وتنصحني ان أدواتي المكتبية الموضوعة في الادراج بمكتبي 
مكانها في حجرة النوم ..... وتقول (ده منطقي)

منطقك يمكن يتمشى مع حالك

لكن لا يتمشى مع المسيحية

لأن المسيحية تُقبل بالايمان ..... ولا تفحص بالمنطق

لأنها أقوال الله الصادقة الغير قابلة للتصحيح بيد الانسان*


* 2بط 1:21 
***  لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ****


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



_Stev_ قال:


> *صديقي العزيز انا لم اطرح عيك هذا السؤال بل اخونا fredyyy.
> وانا منتظر لردودك واسئلتك الجميله.*
> *سلامي لك*​



عزيزي ستيف .
شكرا لصبرك وكرم اخلاقك .

اما عزيزي فريدي .
بسأله .
لما اتحب اتبشر حد بدينك .
حتقول له ايه ؟
امن وبس .
حتقوله : مالكش دعوة تسأل أى حاجة !؟
حتقول له : حتى لو سمعت حاجة مش منطق ، طنش وامن !؟

هل التبشير ده هوه اللي ممكن يكون اسلوب حضرتك مع الاخرين ؟
نؤمن فقط ولا يهمل ان نحاكي العقل .

ما اعتقدش المبشر الناجح بيستغني عن المنطق .

وصدقني يا عزيزي الدين والحق هوه المنطق .

ونا برضه بعذر حضرتك مهما قلت .

وبشكرك مهما اختلفنا مع بعض .

بس صدقني انا لما بقول كلمة والا بسمع رد بفكر فيه وبختبره بعقلي وبقيسه مع نصوص تانية .

الحق ما بنوصلوش غير بالعقل والمنطق .

صدقني .

وسامحني لو ازعجت حضرتك ببيتك .

لكن اهم حاجه تعرفها اني مش ممكن اخدعك ببيتك وقول ده شىء رائع اللا لما اكون مقتنع .

دي امانتي معاك جوه بيتك .

وبالاخر كل واحد حر يا سيدي .

احنا بمنتدى حوار .

وليك تحياتي .


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف .
تحياتي .
اسمع ردي وركز كويس .
عشان تشوف ان ردك بيناقض بعضيه مع احترامي لحضرتك .
ودلوقتي اللي متعلم بالاحمر دي ردودي .
بص يا سيدي :




_Stev_ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





بشكر ادبك الجم وصبرك على الفهم يا عزيزي ستيف .
اتمنى انك تقرا كل نقطة كويس قبل ماترد وحتعرف ان بتكلم بدقة وموضوعية جادة .​


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*لكن اهم حاجه تعرفها اني مش ممكن اخدعك ببيتك وقول ده شىء رائع اللا لما اكون مقتنع .*

*رغم ان المثال المضروب واضح 

لكني أراك تكتب (وقول ده شىء رائع اللا لما اكون مقتنع)

ان لم تقتنع بمثال حجرة المكتب والنوم

فلن تقتنع بأي فكر غير ما يدور برأسك*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*اما عزيزي فريدي .بسأله . لما اتحب اتبشر حد بدينك . حتقول له ايه ؟ امن وبس .
حتقوله : مالكش دعوة تسأل أى حاجة !؟ حتقول له : حتى لو سمعت حاجة مش منطق ، طنش وامن !؟*

*آمن فقط قالها المسيح نفسه

**مر 5:36 
*** فسمع يسوع لوقته الكلمة التي قيلت فقال لرئيس المجمع لا تخف.آمن فقط****

*كان المسيح يتكلم بأمثال للجمع
لكن على انفراد يُفسر للتلاميذ

لقد أمسكت بجزئية صغيرة 
ومنها اردت أن تشكك في المكتوب  
لذا كان لزاماَ أن تُستوقف عن التشكيك
ويُعلن أمامك الحق واضح من اشخاص إختبروا الحياة مع المسيح 

لقد ردت علي جزئيات صغيرة

وإرتاع وخفق قلبك لترد على بقية المشاركات 

لأنها هزت ضميرك من الداخل

أين ستذهب من نور كلمة الحق المسيحي

لقد حاول كثيرون غيرك في التشكيك بكلمة الله

ولكن ماتوا ...... وبقيت كلمة الحق المسيحي لامعة 

ويزداد لمعانها يوماَ بعد يوم*


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

صدقوني ان انجيل لوقا اللي بتقولوا عليه انه قال احداث مش مترتبة بتسلسل زمني .
كان هوه اكتر انجيل بيهتم باسلوب السرد القصصي المتسلسل .
هوه الانجيل الوحيد اللي جمع اهم احداث بحياة يسوع بكتاب واحد وسلسلها .
ابتدا من البشارة وبعدين الولادة والختان ويسوع وهوه صبي لما زار الهيكل (كان بيتسلسل للنهاية)
يعني بيهتم بالتسلسل على نمط تسلسل الاحداث بالقصة .
حتى هوه بمقدمة الانجيل قال انه تتبع كل شىء بتدقيق . مش كده ؟
وحتى بمشهد القيامة كان تسلسله اقرب للمنطق :
النسوة دخلوا وقالوا للتلاميذ الاحدعشر (يعني بطرس بينهم) ان يسوع قام .
ما صدقوش التلاميذ وفكروهم بيتخيلوا .
لكن بطرس خالفهم وجري على القبر يتأكد .

ده تسلسل منطقي .
ايه العيب فيه .
هوه عشان كان الانجيل الوحيد اللي جمع حدث روحة بطرس للقبر  مع حدث روحة النسوة كلهم وسماعهم الحقيقة من ملايكة وجريهم للتلاميذ .

وسرد التسلسل اللي بيخللي رواية انجيل يوحنا غريبة .

تقوموا تحكموا على انجيل لوقا اللي بيهتم بسرد متسلسل .
انه ما بيرعايش التسلسل .
وخاصة ان مشهد القيامة زي ما بتقولوا لازم يبقى واضح للجميع .
مش كده والا ايه ؟

انا لاحظت ان التبرير بان مريم المجدلية جريت ما لوش دليل نصي اللا عشان يتوافق مع رواية انجيل يوحنا .
ولو كنتوا بتؤمنوا بانها جريت .
بتكونوا بكده بتخللوا شهادة انجيل مرقس غريبة .

لأني اثبت لكم انكم باصراركم ان المجدلية هربت قبل ما تسمع من الملاك ان يسوع قام .
معناه :

*مريم المجدلية كانت من اخر النسوة اللي ظهر لها يسوع .*

ارجو من حضراتكو التمعن جيدا قبل الرد .

لانه ما فيش وضوح اكتر من كده .

وبكده تعرفوا ليه أنا بستغرب قبولكم لحاجات واضحة انها مش منطق .

وعشان كده بسألكم .

شكرا لصبركم .

وبانتظار اجابتكم .


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي فريدي .
الامور ما تمشيش باسلوبك ده .

انا مش حاخوض بتفاصيل قلتها من غير تفكير باخر رد ليك .

عزيزي .

انت اختبرت الحياة مع المسيح . والاختبار تفكير ووصول للنتيجة .

انا مش بطلب منك اكتر من كده .

لو اختبرت بينك وبين نفسك اختبار الزمن والمسافة اللي أنا كتبته .

حتلاقي حالك قدام خيار واحد بس .

اما تقول ان المجدلية كانت من اخر النسوة اللي شافوا يسوع عشان المجدلية جريت وسابت النسوة عند القبر ، أو انك تحس معايا ان رواية انجيل يوحنا غريبة جدا عن باقي الاناجيل .

لما تيجي ترد ما تردش بأى حاجة حضرتك متعود عليها .

رد على المثل اللي قلته بانك تقوللي انت يا أدب الحوار ما عندكش حق عشان كذا وكذا .

وانا بفضل تعمل الاختبار بمثال المسافة والزمن بينك وبين نفسك وما تردش على ردودي .

حتلاقي ان الامر واضح جدا .

صدقني انا فاهم ان فيه معاني جميلة جدا باناجيلكم تستاهل انها تاثر بيك بالشكل ده .

لكن انا كل ما بقرا بحاجة تخص الصلب والقيامة والوهية المسيح .

الاقيني عندي اسئلة كتير اوي بحاجة لتفسير عشان بستغربها خالص قصاد المنطق .

زى الموضوع ده تمام .

وكلها حاجات كتير جديده لسة المنتديات الاسلامية ما عرفتهاش .

يعني انا ما بقصش وبلزق .

لاني مابيهمنيش اى حد غير عقلي وبحثي بموضوعية .

ما تزعلش مني .

اختبر بنفسك .

وناقشني بالحجة والدليل والمنطق لو كان فيه غلط .

وصدقني ما فيش غلط .

لاني قبل منك ، قعدت بامانة افكر بمخرج يفسر منطقية الحاجات اللي وقفت عندها ما لاقيتش ابدا ابدا .

وعشان كده سألتكم هنا .

شكرا لصبركم وأدبكم .

بانتظار ردودكم على ملاحظاتي بالمنطق .


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*الفرق بيني وبينك 

أن لا أستطيع أن أكُذب الكتاب المقدس 

لكن ممكن لآخر أن يفعل ذلك *

*يو 5:10  
*** من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه.من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذبا لانه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه.****


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي فريدي .
ما هانش على احترامي ليك غير اني ارد على كلامك كلمة كلمة .
مش حهرب بكلام عام بيمثل خصوصيتي الموروثة زي ما حضرتك عملت .
اللي متعلم بالاحمر هوه ردي عليك .





fredyyy قال:


> *لكن اهم حاجه تعرفها اني مش ممكن اخدعك ببيتك وقول ده شىء رائع اللا لما اكون مقتنع .*
> 
> *رغم ان المثال المضروب واضح
> 
> ...


*

على كلن انا عازرك .
لانك بتبعد عن نقض الاختبار اللي وضحتهولكو بكلام متعود عليه حضرتك .


عزيزي فريدي .
برضه بشكرك على كل ردودك .
انا كل اللي عايزه هنا رد منطقي وصبر بمستوى الحوارات الراقية والموضوعية .

أتمنالك كل خير .*


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *الفرق بيني وبينك
> 
> أن لا أستطيع أن أكُذب الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...




برضه بتكمل بكلام متعود عليه يا عزيزي فريدي !
انت جرب تختبر المثال التوضيحي اللي قلتهولكم قبل كده .
وحتعرف ايه فايدة الحوار بالمنطق .

برضه اتمنالك كل خير .


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

اعزائي .

يا ساده يا كرام .

اقروا واختبروا اللي قلته :



اللقطة الاولى : النسوة وصلوا القبر ووقفوا يسمعوا الملاك لكن المجدلية قبل ما يتكلم جريت . 
اللقطة التانية : الملاك خلص الكلمتين بتوعه مع النسوه جريوا النسوة عشان يقولوا للتلاميذ .
بس مريم المجدلية اكيد ما كانتش وصلت لبطرس ويوحنا ( مش كده برضه) . 

اللقطة التالته : النسوة اتفاجئوا في سكتهم وهمه بيجروا ان يسوع ظهرلهم .
واعتبر يا سيدي لحظتها ان مريم وصلت وكلمت بطرس ويوحنا .

كده بيتأكد ليكم ومن واقع الحدث ومن ايمانكم انها جريت .
لو حوافقكم ان المجدلية سابت النسوه وجريت لبطرس قبل ما تشوف الملاك وتسمعه .
ده معناه :
*ان النسوه شافوا يسوع قبل مريم المجدلية .*

اختبروا .

قيسوا الزمن مع المسافات .

وبعديها تعرفوا الحق .

حاجة بسيطة بالعقل والمنطق .

بانتظار اجابتكم بنتيجة الاختبار اللي وضحته .

وشكرا ليكم على صبركم .


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

زمان ما طل علينا عزيزنا ابن الشرق .
وعزيزنا توين .

انشالله يكونوا بالف خير .

أنا بستفقد مشاركاتهم اللي ابتدوا بيها من أول الموضوع .


أتمنالهم كل الخير .


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

ارجو من أى واحد فكر في المثل يقول لي رأيه بالمنطق .

التفكير بالمثل ما بياخدش اكتر من نص دقيقة .

اكتبوا الرد بنتيجة الاختبار .

وبعدين ابحثوا على راحتكم .

بانتظار كرم ردودكم المنطقية بصلب المطلوب .

وشكرا ليكم على صبركم وتهذيبكم .


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

يا جماعة .

لو حطيت قدامكم الارقام العشوائية دي .

28271828212125241110101261113611916

وقلتلكم ايه العلاقة بين كل رقم ورقم .

حتبقا حاجة صعبة .

أرقام كتيرة وعشوائية .

لكن انا هنا بحط خط سير واضح للمقارنة بين شيئين .

الزمن اللي وصلوا بيه النسوه ليسوع أقل من الزمن اللي ممكن توصل بيه المجدلية للقبر بعد ما سابته عشان تقول لبطرس انهم اخدوا الجثة وما تعرفش عنها حاجة .

وبكده لو فضلتم رغم كل المنطق اللي وضحته ، اتقولوا ان المجدلية سابت النسوة وجريت قبل ما تشوف وتسمع الملاك .

فده حيوصلنا لنتيجة منطقية وواضحة .

*ان المجدلية شافت يسوع بعد النسوة اللي سابتهم عند القبر .*

اختبروا الكلام ده ياجماعة .

حاجة بالعقل واضحة جدا .

بانتظار اجابتكم حول الاختبار ده بالذات .

لأن بالاختبار ده حنفهم بعض كويس .

شكرا لصبركم يا اعزائي .


----------



## أدب الحوار (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

تصبحوا على خير .

شكرا ليكم .

اختبروا المثال وردوا بالنتيجة اللي لا قيتوها .

بانتظار كرم صبركم وردكم .


----------



## fredyyy (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*يكفيك ما حصلت عليه من ردود هنا وفي الاقسام الأخرى*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*لن يفيدك المنطق والحُجة والدليل والبرهان

عندما تقف أمام العادل الديان

في آخر الزمان*


----------



## _Stev_ (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

 



> ازاي بأه مش اختار يخصص من النسوة : مريم المجدلية + مريم ام يعقوب ؟!
> وذكرهم بالاسم .


 
*ماكنت اعنيه انه لم يركز على النساء من جهه اختبارهم و خوفهم و هلعهم ولم يرد اي حوار للنساء, بل كانوا صامتات كل المشهد.
اذ لم تتفواه النساء بكلمه واحده, وهذا يدعونا للقول ان ما حصل للنساء لم يكن مهما من جهه البشير متى, ام بالنسبه لذكر اسم المريمتين لان شاهد قيامه المسيح قد ارتبط بمريم المجدليه اذ انها اول من رات السيد المسيح من بين الكل, ولهذا ذكر اسمها في كل الاناجيل عند حادثه القيامه, فلا يمكن التطرق الى حادثه القيامه دون ذكر شهاده المجدليه لقيامته.*​ 
 



> انت مش بردك امبارح قلت : انجيل متى لازم يستخدم ( النسوة) وده عكس واقع النص .
> قبل ما ترجع بكلامك ، راجع ردك اللي ذكرت فيه منطق معاكس للنص


 
*عذرا! لم اقل هذا الكلام, من انا لاصحح مايجب ان يكتب او يقال, واذ كان خطا في التعبير فانا اعتذر عنه.*​ 



> بتقول تقول انجيل متى كان يهمه مركز القبر يعني المشهد عند القبر :
> امال ليه ما زكرش اعظم لقاء تم عند القبر بين مريم المجدلية ويسوع لما افتكرته البستاني؟؟؟!!!!!!


 
*اولا: البشير متى كان يتناول موضعا واحد, خروج المريمتين  استلام البشاره على يد الملاك, ثم تاكيد هذه البشاره بظهور المسيح لهما في طريق عودتهم الى التلاميذ. المجدليه لم تكن مع مريم ام يعقوب عند استلامها البشاره من الملاك, فاراد صياغه الحدث كحدث واحد جمع فيه الشاهدين, دون التطرق الى رجوع المجدليه كما ذكرت سلفا لان ذهاب بطرس لم يكن شاهد للقيامه بل على اختفاء الجسد.*
*والبشاره لم تتناول تتناول موضوع هرع النساء لفقدان الجسد, اذ انه مصاحب لذكر مشاعرهن و اختبارهن وهذا لم يسلط عليه الضوء.
لان قيامه المسيح كان اعظم من ان يسلط الضوء على شئ اخر سواه.*​ 


.


> ولو قلت ان مركز الاحداث هوه القبر .
> امال ازاي انجيل متى اهتم يذكر عن اليهود لما هربه وقال راحوا فين ( بعيد عن القبر).


 
*لم افهم ماذا تقصد, حبذا لو اوضحت قليلا.*​ 




> ولاحظ لما بتقول ان انجيل متى كان بيهتم يذكر الاحداث عند القبر .
> ده معناه انه كان لازم يذكر بطرس ويوحنا ( ركضا نحو القبر) لما جم وشافوا القبر فاضي ؟!


 
*لانهما كان شاهدين لاكفان المسيح و ليس لقيامته.*



> مش كلامي منطق برضه


 
*المنطق ان نعرف هدف الكاتب و لمن يكتب ولماذا خص بكتابه شئ و ترك اخر.*​ 


> طيب حتى بعد كل كلامك ده انت بتفسر لي السبب بانه خص و ذكر مريم المجدلية .
> طب خص مريم ام يعقوب معاها ليه ؟
> لاحظ انك نسيت ان معاها وحده تانية اتذكرت يا عزيزي ستيف .
> كده بندخل بالتفصيل والتخصيص يا صديقي .
> ...


 

*نعم لماذا خصها بذلك? ان الاجابه على هذا السؤال تزيح غامه الحلقه المفقوده, لان المريمتين كانتا متلازمتين وجمع شهادتهما تعطي صوره شامله على الاحداث المتتاليه منذ الصلب الى القيامه و الظهور لهمادون الدخول بالتفاصيل. فلو ذكر مريم المجدليه وحدها تلغى شهاده كلام الملاك لانها لم تكن هناك, ولايمكن ذكر مريم ام يعقوب وحدها لحادث القيامه, لان المسيح ظهر اولا للمجدليه.
فمتى وفق فيى اعطاء صوره شامله للحوادث بدون التطرق لتفاصيلها الجانبيه بجمع الشهادتين.
اذ بجمع المريمتين تجمع الشهادتين لتصبح شهاده واحده لحدث واحد.*​ 




> ما انا قلت لحضرتك انك لما تقول ان الانجيل ده بيهمه ظهور المسيح للنسوة .
> كان حيذكر ظهور المسيح لمريم المجدلية كمان .


 

*ليس الظهور بل القيامه اولا. اذ استلموا البشاره اولا ثم تم تايدها بظهوره. وظهور المسيح لمجدليه لم يكن لتايد هذه البشاره بل انها كانت تبكى و تطلب جسد السيد.*​ 



> بس هوه ما ذكرش الحدث ده .
> لان مريم المجدلية أصلا ما هربتش .


 
*مين اين لك هذا الاستنتاج? ان الاناجيل مكمله لبعضها لتعطي صوره اشمل و اوضح, وبالمقارنه نجد التفاصيل بين السطور, وهذا ما يجعلها حيه, اذ يجب ان نعيشها لنفهمها.
ومريم لم تهرب بل رجعت خوفا و رهبتا.
*



> انجيل مرقس شهد ان مريم المجدلية أول وحده ظهرلها يسوع بعد ما قام (قبل النسوة كلهم)


 
*انها الحقيقه وهي تتفق مع بشاره يوحنا.*



> ولو افترضنا جدلا ان مريم المجدلية جريت وسابت النسوة .
> 
> اللقطة الاولى : النسوة وصلوا القبر ووقفوا يسمعوا الملاك لكن المجدلية قبل ما يتكلم جريت .


*متفقين على هذه النقطه*​ 



> اللقطة التانية : الملاك خلص الكلمتين بتوعه مع النسوه جريوا النسوة عشان يقولوا للتلاميذ .
> بس مريم المجدلية اكيد ما كانتش وصلت لبطرس ويوحنا ( مش كده برضه) .


 

*لانعلم كم من الوقت استغرق للمجدليه للوصول للتلاميذ و لانعرف زمن توافقها مع كلام الملاك للنساء. ولانعلم كم من الوقت استغرق لاستكشاف القبر و مده كلام الملاك للنساء. اذ لايمكن التكهن اذا ما كانت المجدليه وصلت ام لا. ويمكن ان يكون بطرس استكشف القبر قبل ان يبشر النساء بالقيامه.*
*والا فانه كان قد لاقى النساء في طريقهن للرجوع ثم اخبارهم بالبشاره. وقد يكون افتراضك صحيحا وبهذه الحاله يكون قد سلك طريقا اخر غير طريقهن. 
لكن من سياق البشير يوحنا يبدوا ان القبر كان فارغا من الملائكه و النساء.
والجميل انه في انجيل يوحنا يذكر عن المجدليه و هيه وحيده عند باب القبر تبكي, بدون ذكر لباقي النساء, وهذا يوكد ان النساء كانوا في طريقهم للعوده, اما المجدليه فوحدها عند القبر.
و الجميل ايضا انه لم يذكر ان التلاميذ قد اندهشوا لسماع خبر القيامه اذ عندها وصلت النساء الاخريات و اخبرن التلاميذ بالخبر.
*​*
*


> اللقطة التالته : النسوة اتفاجئوا في سكتهم وهمه بيجروا ان يسوع ظهرلهم .
> واعتبر يا سيدي لحظتها ان مريم وصلت وكلمت بطرس ويوحنا .
> 
> كده بيتأكد ليك ومن واقع الحدث ومن ايمانك انها جريت .
> ...


 

*لايمكنك الاستنتاج بهذه الطريقه, اولا المجدليه و بطرس كانوا يركضوا خوفا و الهول قد امتلكهم, اماالنساء عادوا مسرعات فرحات و لايمكن قياس ذلك و الاستنتاج ان  النساء شاهدوا المسيح قبل المجدليه.
والزمن و المسافات لايمكن الاستلال بها لاننا لانعرف المعطيات لنقيس ونحدد*.​ 



> صدقني حتى لو سلمت بكلامك ما ينفعش مع كلامك ان يسوع ظهر للمجدلية قبل الكل .
> لو تفهم قصدي . وازاي بحلل النصوص حتعرف ان اللي بقوله كان بعد تفكير عميق جدا .
> انا سبت حضراتكو تفسروا عشان تعرفوا اني باحث جاد مش بحكم مسبقا .
> ومش بنسخ مواضيع وبلزقها .


 
*اتمنى ان تفهم ايضا التناسق  بين البشائر وترابطها, ولايمكن الحكم على الحدث من زاويه انجيل واحد لانهم كتبوا لتكميل بعظهم الاخر.*​ 
 



> انه ما يقدرش المسافات مع الاحداث .
> لانه لو بيؤمن بان مريم جريت .
> لازم يؤمن ان مريم المجدلية مش اول وحده ظهر ليها يسوع


 
​*استنتاجك ليس في محله اخي العزيز.*​ 



> غريبة !!!!!!!!!!
> بتقول لي اين التخصيص ! هوه لما يذكر تنتين من بين مجموعة ما بيكونش خصص ؟!!!!!!!!
> ولو كانوا شافوا المسيح بعد القيامة .
> ما انا وضحت لحضرتك ان كل النسوة شافوه بعد القيامة . زي مريم ام يعقوب تمام .


 
*قصدت بالتخصيص ان الخارجات كن فقط المريمتين لاغيرهن. ومتى لم يذكر انهما فقط خرجتا من بين النساء. بل ذكر اسميهما لاسباب وضحتها. فشدد على الاسمين و لم يخصص الانفراديه لمشاهدتهما لحادثه القيامه.*​ 




> ما قلت لحضرتك ان لقاء المجدلية بيسوع كان حدث مهم عند القبر .
> ومع ذلك ما ذكروش انجيل متى .
> معنى ده ان اعتمادك على التفسير ده مش صحيح بالمنطق


 
*لقد وضحت هذه النقطه.*​ 



> بشكر ادبك الجم وصبرك على الفهم يا عزيزي ستيف .
> اتمنى انك تقرا كل نقطة كويس قبل ماترد وحتعرف ان بتكلم بدقة وموضوعية جادة .


 

*بل انت كسبت احترامنا بادبك الفاضل, وقرات و تمعنت في كل كلمه ذكرتها لافهمك اكثر, حتى يصاغ الكلام بدقه اكثر دون سوء فهم او التباس.*

*اشكرك اخي العزيز وعلى حوارك و الرب يبارك حياتك.*​


----------



## أدب الحوار (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف .
شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد .
على أد تهذيب حضرتك الرائع .
فكر قبل ما ترد لو سمحت .

اللي متعلم بالاحمر هوة ردي على حضرتك .





_Stev_ قال:


> *  ام بالنسبه لذكر اسم المريمتين لان شاهد قيامه المسيح قد ارتبط بمريم المجدليه اذ انها اول من رات السيد المسيح من بين الكل, ولهذا ذكر اسمها في كل الاناجيل عند حادثه القيامه, فلا يمكن التطرق الى حادثه القيامه دون ذكر شهاده المجدليه لقيامته.*​
> 
> عجيب أمرك !
> ما كنت اثبت لك انها مش اول واحده شافت القيامة .
> ...


*




شكرا ليك على صبرك وتهذيبك الجم .

وتمنياتي التفكير العميق قبل الرد .


بانتظار كرم ردودك يا عزيزي ستيف .*


----------



## أدب الحوار (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف .
انجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا .
لما ذكروا وصول النسوة للقبر وكلام الملاك لغاية ما جريوا ناحية التلاميذ .
بتاكد ان الزمن اللي قعدوه هناك ما كانش اكتر من دقيقتين .
وحتى لو كانوا خمس دقايق .

الخمس دقايق دول أكيد ما يبقوش كافيين ان المجدلية تجري السكة كاملة لغاية بطرس ويوحنا .
وترجع السكة كاملة (وهية تعبانه) لغاية ما توصل القبر .
وتستنا بعد ما يخلص بطرس ويوحنا من فحص القبر .
لغاية ما بطرس ويوحنا يمشوا وتبقا المجدلية لوحدها .
وبعدين تشوف يسوع .
معقولة بعد الوقت ده كله .
يبقوا النسوة ما شافوش يسوع .

على اد ما ممكن بطرس ويوحنا يقعدوا يفحصوا القبر ممكن النسوة تاخد وقت تفحص القبر .
حيكون الوقت متقارب بفرق كلام الملاك اللي ذكرته الاناجيل .

اوزن .
قارن .
قيس بمنطق .
حتعرف ان تفسيركم بأن المجدلية سابت النسوة قبل ما تشوف الملاك وتسمعه .
معناه : *ان النسوة شافوا يسوع قبل ما تشوفه المجدلية بمده .*

فكر بدقة وموضوعية .
حتعرف ان تحليلي منطق .

ولو مش عايز تديني نتيجة خللي النتيجة بينك وبين نفسك بحكم الضمير والمنطق .

بانتظار ردودك الصبورة والمهذبة يا عزيزي ستيف .


----------



## أدب الحوار (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *لن يفيدك المنطق والحُجة والدليل والبرهان
> 
> عندما تقف أمام العادل الديان
> 
> في آخر الزمان*




عزيزي فريدي .

اتخيل ان كل واحد بالدين بتاعه قال كده .

حيبقا الحوار متعصب .

صدقني .

اختلافنا اللي يحكمه المنطق والعقل بس .

مش كلام متعودين نقوله .


كل ما بقول ما اردش عليك واسيبك تنفس شوية لأنك يبدو انك من النوع اللي بيرفض الاخرين .

أقول لأه .

بتفضل عزيزنا فريدي .

وصدقني كل كلمة قلتها  كأني كنت بقولهالك انت .

بس اتخيل انا وانت بنقول نفس الكلام .

فين دور الحوار .

فين دور التبشير .

حيبقا ما فيش غنا عن المنطق والدليل والبرهان اللي حضرتك منزعج منهم .

وحفضل اتمنالك الخير والتوفيق .


----------



## أدب الحوار (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

يا جماعة فين الاراء التانيه ؟

فيه حد عنده رأى ؟!!!!!!!

بانتظار اجابتكم بعد البحث الموضوعي والتفكير المنطقي .

وبشكركم كلكم .


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*من كلامك الكتير استرجع كلمات الوحي المقدس*

**** وكانت الحيّة أحيل جميع حيوانات البرية التي عملها الرب الاله.فقالت للمرأة أحقا قال الله لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنة ****

*كلامك نفس طريقة الحية (ورائحة الحية فيه)

لقد شككت في أقوال الله ....... كما تشكك أنت .......... (دون جدوى)
ولقد غيّرت في أقوال الله  ....... كما فعلت تماما ...........(ويبقى كلام الله كما هو)
ولقد تحدت الوصيه (لن تموتا)... ووقعت في هذا ايضاَ.... (كلام الله ثابت ولن يتغير)
لقد لُعنت الحية وأكلت التراب ... أنت ليس لك طعام .... (ار 15:16  وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي لاني دعيت باسمك يا رب اله الجنود.)



أعظم ما كتبت ستيف ........... (رائع الرب يباركك)
هذة أقصر إجابة على أطول تشكيك

(عذرا! لم اقل هذا الكلام, من انا لاصحح مايجب ان يكتب او يقال, واذ كان خطا في التعبير فانا اعتذر  عنه.)*

*لقد مُسحت من ذهني كل كلمات الحية في المشاركات السابقة 

وبقيت أقوال الله الصادقة تزداد لمعاناَ*




























 مر 1:25  فانتهره يسوع قائلا اخرس واخرج منه.


----------



## أدب الحوار (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

ورغم كل اللي قلته يا فريدي .
انت بتتكلم كلام حلو هدفك تبشعني بيه .
بس أحب أقولك ان اللي بتبشع بيه ده .
بيقولك برضه .

الله يسامحك .
وبرضه بتمنالك كل خير .
وحنصحك نصيحة .
استخدم عقلك لأنك مش بتحب التفكير أد ما اتعودت  يحفظ لسانك .

أما بالنسبة لعزيزي ستيف .
انت متعود تمدحه وتمدح كلامه لأنك حافظ كلامه ومتعصب أوي يا عزيزي فريدي .
بس ياريت تتعلم تبقى بمستوى أدبه لو كنت فاهم (باركوا لاعنيكم ) .

واختلافنا ده طبيعي يا حبيبي .
وانت حر .
بس بدعيلك تستخدم عقلك أد لسانك .

بشكرك رغم كل ردودك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

حابب هنا اوضح حاجة للجميع .
انا ما يهمنيش حد يقول عني ملاك والا حيه .
انا النهارده بشارك هنا بينكم .
وبكرة يمكن لأه .
اللي بقوله ده محتاج تفكير .
اللي عايز يفكر بكلام الحيه . يفكر .
واللي مش عايز يفكر هوه حر . 
فكروا بينكم وبين نفسكم انتو مش خسرانين حاجة .
ولو قررتوا ان الكلام اللي قلته فاضي . برضوا مش حتخسروا حاجة .
بس اللي عايزكم تعرفوه .
اني مش بنحاز الا لعقلي بس .
وكل واحد حر بالنهاية يرسم طريقه زي ماهوه حابب .

أتمنالكم كل الخير .


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*اقول تاني ونشيل ستيف علشان يبقي المقصود
الكلام مش ستيف

هذة أقصر إجابة على أطول تشكيك

(عذرا! لم اقل هذا الكلام, من انا لاصحح مايجب ان يكتب او يقال, واذ كان خطا في التعبير فانا اعتذر عنه*.)

*إذهب لموضوع شجرة التين *


----------



## fredyyy (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*كو 10:4  
*** وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا.لانهم كانوا يشربون من صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح. ***

مت 21:44 
***  ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه ****


*والصخرة كانت المسيح. 

 انظر الى ما يفعله الحجر

لكن لك ان تحتمي بالمسيح الذي هو الصخرة*


----------



## أدب الحوار (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

اسمحولي اختصر ملاحظاتي ( التشكيك على رأى فريدي عشان ما يزعلش) .
نرجع للموضوع الرئيسي .

عزيزي ستيف .
أعزائي .

عشان يبقى واضح ليكو ملاحظتي .

احنا عندنا طرفين .
النسوة ومريم المجدلية .

عشان منطقية قياس الزمن .

نقطة البداية :  القبر .

النسوة مروا بالاتي : معاينة القبر مع كلام الملاك + الجري من القبر للتلاميذ لكن يسوع وقفهم بظهوره.
المجدلية مرت بده : الجرى من القبر للتلاميذ والرجوع بالعكس + كلامها مع بطرس+انتظار بطرس يعاين القبر+البقاء وحيده حتى ظهر يسوع.

شايفين الفرق يا جماعة ؟

ظهور يسوع منطقيا للنسوة أقرب من ظهوره للمجدلية . ما فيش وضوح أكتر من كده صدقوني .

وبشكل أوضح بعد ما شافوا الحجر متزحزح عن باب القبر) :

معاينة القبر: (النسوة) شافوا الملاك وشافوا القبر / (المجدلية) دخلت القبر بعد بطرس ويوحنا ماعاينوا وخرجوا.
الجري من القبر على التلاميذ : (النسوة)جريوا و ما كملوش لأن يسوع ظهر/ (المجدلية) جريت باتجاه التلاميذ.
الجري برجوع للقبر : (النسوه)........ما جريوش بالاتجاه ده/ (المجدليه) جريت برجوع للقبر وهيه تعبانه أكيد.
ظهور يسوعالنسوة)بعدماعاينوا القبر وجريوا/(المجدلية)بعد جري باتجاهين وبعد خروج بطرس ويوحنا من القبر.

ياجماعة
الأمر واضح 
النسوة شافوا يسوع قبل المجدلية ما تشوفه . 

ومهما سمعت النسوة للملايكة وعاينوا القبر .
الملاك كان له رسالة محددة وواضحة من نصوص الاناجيل .
واكتشاف ان القبر فاضي مش حياخد وقت أكيد .
خصوصا ان النسوة كانوا خايفين بدليل النص في انجيل مرقس :
(فخرجن سريعا وهربن من القبر ).
الموضوع كان نقل خبر وشافوا القبر فاضي .
وهمه بالاصل خايفين .
دول مش جايين زي ما قلتلكو يزورا متحف .
القبر من أول نظرة حيبان لو كان فاضي والا لأه .
والنص بيقول انهم خرجوا بسرعة .
وقال انهم كانوا خايفين بيجروا .
وما كلموش حد .
حركة سريعة .
ونا اتخيل ان بطرس ممكن يبقى براحته اكتر .
بسبب انهم متهيأين للخبر من المجدلية اللي قالت لهم .
وبسبب ان ما فيش ملاك فاجئهم بظهوره .

يعني النسوة لما سمعوا كلام الملاك وشافوا القبر فاضي .
علطول جريوا .
والملاك عنده خبر من كلمتين زي ما قريتوا من الاناجيل . 
قال للنسوة ان يسوع قام زي ما قاللهم يسوع انه حيقوم . (وهمة متفاجئين وخايفين)
وقالهم يشوفوا ان القبر فاضي . وشافوا . (وهمة متفاجئين وخايفين)
وطلب منهم يقولوا للتلاميذ ان يسوع قام وانه حيسبقهم على الجليل . (وهمة متفاجئين وخايفين).
وبعد الطلب ده .
جريوا من المفاجأة والخوف .
برأيكم الحكاية دي تاخد وقت على خبر يقولوا ملاك ونسوة خايفين ما صدقوا انهم يجروا ؟؟
انتو كنتو قلتو ان مريم جريت من غير انتظار لما شافت الحجر متزحزح . فما بالكم النسوة .

الحكاية واضحة .
السكة بالنسبة للمجدلية : ذهاب كامل ورجوع كامل .
أما السكة مع النسوة :      أقل من ذهاب كامل وما فيش سكة رجوع للقبر خالص .

المعاينة بالنسبة للمجدلية : ممكن تبقى انتظار معاينة بطرس ويوحنا .
المعاينة بالنسبة للنسوة : شافوا الملاك وسمعوه وهمه بيعاينوا القبر .

كله كان بيجري .

النسوة كانوا أقرب ليسوع من المجدلية .

انا عايز اختبار منطقي وتفكير بموضوعية .
النسوة ما طولوش بالقبر بدليل توضيحاتي لكم .

برأيكم .

النسوة (لو قعدوا بالقبر دقيقتين بالكتير) وجريوا وما كملوش عشان يسوع ظهرلهم .
زي المجدلية لما تجري من القبر لحد مكان بطرس ويوحنا وتكلمهم وترجع نفس السكة للقبر وما تشوفش يسوع الا بعد ما يدخل بطرس ويوحنا القبر ويعاينه ويخرج .

معقول فيه مقارنة بعد الوضوح ده .

لو بتقولوا ان مريم جريت وما دخلتش القبر وما كانتش مع النسوة اللي جريوا وفاجئهم يسوع .
عشان راحت تجري تقول لبطرس ويوحنا ييجوا يشوفوا القبر وانها رجعت تاني للقبر .
وانها بعد ما عاين بطرس ويوحنا القبر ومشيوا وبقت وحيدة عند القبر .

لو بتقولوا كده .
حتلاقوا بوضوح بعد الاختبار المنطقي .
ان المجدلية اتأخرت انها تشوف يسوع مع باقي النسوة .
يعني مش هية أول وحدة ظهرلها يسوع من جهة المنطق .

شكرا لصبركم دايما .

بانتظار نتيجة اختبارتكم وردكم الكريم .


----------



## أدب الحوار (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

حبيبي فريدي .
سيب الحية بحالها مادمت محتمي بالصخرة .
بتمنالك كل خير .

أما المسيح .
فهوة حبيبي المبارك .
معجزة ربنا .
أمه العذراء الطاهرة ستنا مريم .
وهوه المولود من غير دنس .

ابتسم يا فريدي امال .
وشارك بمواضيع تانية عشان تنسى .


----------



## أدب الحوار (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

أعزائي الكرام .

الموضوع ده صادفني ونا بقرا العهد الجديد .
ما حدش يزعل مني .
ولاحظوا اني ما وجهتش أى اتهام احتراما لشعوركم .
وكمان علشان ما يكونش حكمي مسبقا .
كانت صيغة سؤالي : ايه اللي خلاكم اقتنعتوا بكذا . فهموني ؟
كنت عايز عقول تتحاور .
لأن أكيد فيه مفسرين كبار بيفسرولكم الكتب لو فيه حاجة مش مفهومة .
يمكن كانت لغة العقل جامده وما فيهاش مجاملة ونابعة من دراسة وحب للفهم .

لكن .
نطلي واحد زي عزيزي فريدي .
قام يملا ردوده شعارات واعلانات .
هدفه يفكر المسيحيين بالنصوص .
وهدفه الأهم انه يصورني زي الشيطان المشكك .
فقام شبهني بالحية .
ونقل الكلام اللي حفظه عن الحية عشان يشبه أسئلتي وملاحظاتي بيها .
لأنه شعاره : امن بس وماتفكرش .
مع ان يسوع قال : فتشوا الكتب . واختبروا .

وبسأل أى واحد زي فريدي .
هوه أسلوبي كان زى الحية ؟
خليه يراجع الكتاب ويشوف ايه اللي قالته الحية وايه اللي قلته أنا .
حيلاقي الحية هية اللي ما قالتش : فكروا .
الحية كانت عايزة حوا وادم يؤمنوا ان الشجرة دي جيدة للأكل من غير تفكير .
هوه ده الايمان من غير تفكير اللي واحد زيك بيدعوله يا عزيزي فريدي .
أسلوب الحية .
انما انا ما جيتش أقولك : كتابك ده كذا وكذا . (زي ما الحية وصفت الشجرة لحوا وادم)
قلتلك فكر وقيس بمنطق عقلك . وانت حر . (ما هوه يسوع قال كمان . فتشوا الكتب)
وبعدين ده حوار تعارف بين الافكار والقناعات .
لو بديت حواري مع أى حد بنصوص من ديني واحكام مسبقة . ده برضة كده يبقى اسمه حوار ؟؟!!!!!!
يا جماعة . أنا حريص ان أدخل منتدى فيه حوار وصدق . مش مجاملة .
بعتبر اللي بيقبله الحوار مستعدين يفهموا ويفكروا قصدي ايه من ناحية العقل والمنطق .
أما لو حنمشي على طريقة عزيزنا فريدي فالأحسن كل واحد يبقى لوحده بيعتبر نفسه صح من غير تفكير.
لكن منتدى الحوار مش تعصب . ده تعارف على فكر الاخر . مش كده يا جماعة .

شكرا ليكم كلكم .
متمني اتكونوا فهمتوني .
ونتواصل بأصول الحوار .


----------



## _Stev_ (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*اخي العزيز الفاضل ادب الحوار.*​*
الايمان و المنطق ليس متفقين دائما, وهنا يكمن الايمان ان نصدق كلمه الله الحيه وان تعارضت مع منطقنا لانه ليس هناك منطق كامل ثابت, وهو ايضا مثلنا غير معصوم من الخطا.
 فالمنطق يقول ان قطعه الحديد تغطس, ثم نجد سفن تعوم, نسمع ان الانسان يغرق في البحر اما المسيح فمشى عليه. فالمنطق و الايمان لايتلازمان في كل الوقت, والذي يريد التشكيك فليستخدم المنطق و الذي اراد التصديق فاليؤمن.​*​​​

*لنرجع الى موضوعنا و نضع النقاط على الحروف لنفهم الحدث بصوره اوضح و اشمل ونقارنها مما جاء في الاناجيل ونحكم عليها بالمنطق كذلك بالايمان.*​*
وحتى لاتكون اجابتي متسرعه كما تسميها, قضيت وقتا ليس بقليل للدراسه و البحث و التامل و ثم محاوله صياغتها بلغه المنطق ليسهل فهمها.
وهذه هي نتائج البحث البسيط.

​*​​​
*اولا وقبل كل شي ان محاوله جمع الشهادات لحدث ما لايعني تطابقها الحرفي, فصياغه الكلام واسلوبه يختلف تباعا لاختلاف اشخاصه, وان جمع الشهادات و مقارنتها هي السبيل الوحيد لبلوغ مشهد الحدث بصوره شامله والاختلاف لا يعني التظارب او التناقض.*


*ماذا حصل فجر الاحد:*​*​​لنرجع الى بالزمن الى الوراء ثلاثه ايام ليله التسليم و القبض على المسيح, كان ذلك اليوم اول ايام الفطير, فاخبر المسيح تلاميذه ان يعدوا عشاء الفصح في بيت عنيا.
ثم خرج السيد المسيح من بيت عنيا مع تلاميذه الى ضيعه جثسيماني, حيث صلى المسيح هناك. وبعدها سلم ليحاكم و يصلب.
فهرب التلاميذ (مرقس 14 :50 يوحنا 18 :8) و رجعوا الى بيت عنيا خوفا من اليهود, اما بطرس و يوحنا فتتبعوه.

حكم على المسيح بالصلب و سلم للرومان لتنفيذ الحكم, وكان عند الصليب النساء و يوحنا, فرجع يوحنا مع السيده العذراء مريم بعدما اوصى امه بيوحنا و يوحنا بامه ايضا.​*​​​
*اما باقي النساء منهم المجدليه و مريم ام يعقوب بقوا هناك حتى موته ومن ثم دفنه على يد يوسف و اغلاق القبر بحجر كبير.*​*
ثم رجعوا في مكان في داخل اورشليم.

 ملاحظه تم دفن المسيح في بستان قريب عن موضع الصلب (يوحنا 19: 40 )

​*​​​
*مكث النساء وبطرس و يوحنا مختابئين طول الوقت في داخل اورشليم, وبعد مضي السبت اشتروا النساء حنوطا استعدادا لليوم الثاني.*​*
وعند الفجر خرجوا النساء لاكمال مهمتهن وكانوا يتناقشوا كيف لهم دحرجه ذلك الحجر, اذا بهم يروا الحجر مدحرج والقبر مفتوح, فاسرعن لينظرن ماذا حصل, فاذا بالقبر فارغ اكفان دون جسد.

فتسرع المجدليه بالعوده لاخبار بطرس بالامر, اما باقي النساء فبقوا عند القبر, واثناء رجوع المجدليه, ظهر للنساء  ملاك الرب و اخبرهم ان المسيح قام و عليهم باخبار التلاميذ ان يذهبوا الى الجليل.​*​​​
*فرجعوا النساء مسرعات , واثناء رجوعهن وصلت المجدليه لتخبر بطرس و يوحنا بفقدان جسد المسيح. فخرجا الاثنان للقبر مسرعين ومريم خلفهم, ومن الطبيعي ان يكونا قد سبقوها, وفي طريقهم التقوا بباقي النساء فيخبروهم انهم رائوا ملاك الرب يخبرهم انه قام. اكمل بطرس و يوحنا مسيرهم الى القبر فوجداه خاليا الا من الاكفان فامنا انه قام  فرجعا الى موضعهما.*

*اما المجدليه فانها لازالت في طريقها, ولانعلم ما اذا كانت التقت بباقي النساء ام لا, لكننا نعلم انها لازالت تظن ان جسد المسيح مفقود. وعندما وصلت القبر كانت تبكي, فكلمها الملاكين وسالوها لماذا تبكي فاخبرتهم انهم اخذوا جسد السيد ولاتعلم اين وضعوه, واثناء ذلك ظهر لها المسيح.*

*اما باقي النساء فتوجهن الى بيت عنيا حيث يمكث بقيه التلاميذ, وان بيت عنيا يقع خارج اورشليم, لذلك فانه ياخذ وقت ليس بقليل للوصول هناك, و اثناء مسيرتهن ظهر لهم المسيح ايضا بعد ظهوره للمجدليه اولا فسجدوا له, واخبرهم ان يقولوا للتلاميذ ان يلتقوه في الجليل. فلما وصلوا و اخبروهم بكل شي لم يصدقوا.
ثم وصلت بعدها المجدليه لتخبرهم ايضا بما رات, وفي بشاره مرقس 16: 10 نجد انهم كانوا ينوحوا و يبكوا قبل وصولها, وهذا يعني وصول خبر اختفاء الجسد و عدم تصديقهم لخبر قيامته كان قبل وصول المجدليه لباقي التلاميذ.*

*ولو قارئنا حادثه القيامه في البشارات الاربع و قورنت مع القصه المفترضه لوجدت تطابقا كبيرا, ولا ازعم انها القصه الحقيقه الكامله المتكامله فهي من استنتاج بشري لكني امن باجزائها المذكوره في الاناجيل.  فاؤمن بكلمه الله وان تظاربت مع منطقي احيانا, لان العجز في الاستنتاج هو ظعف بشري وليس خطا الهي.*

*اتمنى ان لاكون قد تسرعت في اجابتي لاسئلتك.*
*اشكرك اخي الحبيب والرب يبارك حياتك.*​


----------



## أدب الحوار (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

اما من حيث الموضوع الاساسي بالحوار هنا .
لو اعتمدنا تفسيركم ان المجدلية سابت النسوة لما شافت الحجر اتزحزح وما شافتش الملاك زي النسوة .
فالصورة كانها تبقى كده بالزبط :

(اتخيلوا النسوة حيسيبوا القبر) :

متى 28/7 : واذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه : انه قد قام من بين الاموات ، هاهو يسبقكم الى الجليل ، هناك ترونه ، ها انا قد قلت لكما ، فخرجتا سريعا من القبر ، (اتخيلوهم خرجوا يجروا) بخوف وفرح عظيم ، راكضتين لتخبرا تلاميذه .

(اتخيلوا صوت خطوات جري النسوة وهمه مع كل ثانية بيبعدوا بعيد عن القبر باتجاه التلاميذ ، ولكن هل كملوا السكة ؟لأه لأن النص كمل يقول 

وفيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه , (حصل ايه؟) اذا يسوع لاقاهما . (*يسوع* هنا *ظهر *للنسوة). 

طيب عشان نشوف المجدلية امتى قربت من ظهور يسوع ليها . حنبدأ من هنا .

انجيل متى : فخرجتا سريعا من القبر   (النسوة هنا خرجوا) بخوف وفرح عظيم ، راكضتين (بيجروا بسرعة) لتخبرا تلاميذه .

(وننهي اللقطة على النسوة هنا وهمة بيبعدوا عن القبر بيجروا بسرعة)
(ونقف عند القبر نستنى بطرس ويوحنا)

(اهم من بعيد جايين يجروا ناحية باب القبر ).
(ونتابع النص من انجيل يوحنا )

يوحنا 20/3 : فخرج بطرس والتلميذ الاخر (يوحنا) وأتيا الى القبر (وصلوا) .
وكان الاثنان يركضان معا (اكيد كانت المجدلية بتلحقهم على اد ما تقدر أو انهم جريوا على اد مستوى المجدلية في الجري لأنها اكيد تعبت من الجري الا لو خدت وقت وارتاحت وهية بتقول الخبر لبطرس ويوحنا ).
فسبق التلميذ الاخر بطرس وجاء أولا (كان بطرس لسه ورا يوحنا )
وانحنى فنظر الاكفان موضوعة ولكنه لم يدخل ( يوحنا ما دخلش مع انه سبق بطرس) .
ثم جاء سمعان بطرس يتبعه ( أهو بطرس جاى بيجري بعد يوحنا اللي كان واقف على باب القبر ).
*(طبعا كل الكلام ده بيحصل وما تنسوش ان النسوة كانوا بيجروا بقالهم مده) .*
ودخا القبر (ادي بطرس بيدخل القبر والنسوة كانت بدات تجري من زمان)
ونظر (اهو بطرس بدأ يعاين مكان الدفن/ والنسوة كانوا ابتدوا يجروا من مده)
الاكفان موضوعة والمنديل الذي كان على رأسه ليس موضوعا مع الاكفان بل ملفوفا في موضع وحده (ادي نتايج ملاحظات وتأملات بطرس جوه القبر *وما تنسوش ان النسوة كانوا ابتدوا الجري بقالهم مده*) .
فحينئذ دخل ايضا التلميذ الاخر ، الذي جاء اولا الى القبر ( دلوقت بيدخل يوحنا كمان القبر عشان يعاين زي بطرس ), فنظر وامن (بعد معاينة القبر).
لانهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب : انه ينبغي ان يقوم من الاموات .
فمضى التلميذان ايضا الى موقعهما ( ادي بطرس ويوحنا بيخرجوا من القبر)
(اهم بيسيبوا المكان وحتبقى المجدلية لوحدها / وما بننساش ان النسوة ابتدوا الجري من مده ) 
(ونكمل النص عشان نشوف المجدلية بعد ما سابوا بطرس ويوحنا القبر وابتدوا بسكة رجوعهم):
اما مريم فكانت واقفة (والنسوة كانوا ابتدوا الجري من مده) .
عند القبر ( المجدلية عند القبر ، طب تتخيلوا النسوة بعد ما ابتدوا الجري من بدري بيستنوها تشوف يسوع؟ والا وصلم عند التلاميذ ؟ بس دول وقفوا عن الجري وهمه بالسكة ، مش يسوع برضه ظهرلهم ؟).
خارجا تبكي ( المجدلية واقفة بتبكي , كانوا النسوة جريوا من مده قبلها وسابوا القبر , وبرضوا بطرس ويوحنا سابوا القبر ومشيوا , عشان كده هية لوحدها ). 
وفيما هي تبكي . (كانت وحدها بتبكي ولسه برضة ما ظهرلهاش يسوع!)
انحنت الى القبر ( والنسوة كانوا جريوا زمان طبعا والسكة اتقطعت عليهم بظهور يسوع لهم)
فنظرت ملاكين بثياب بيض جالسين واحدا عند الرأس والاخر عند الرجلين .(لسة ما شافتش يسوع، دول ملاكين / والنسوة كانوا جريوا من مده أوي بعييييييد عن القبر ، بس ما كانوش كملوا السكة عشان وقفوا بظهور يسوع لهم).
حيث كان جسد يسوع موضوعا . ( المجدلية شافت الملاكين جوه القبر).
فقالا لها : يا امرأة ، لماذا تبكين ؟ (الملايكة بيسألوا المجدلية واحنا لسه فاكرين ان النسوة كانوا جريوا وسابوا القبر من مده طبعا ).
قالت لهما : انهم أخذوا سيدي ولست اعلم اين وضعوه ؟ 
ولما قالت هذا التفتت الى الوراء ( ها ..... ده المهم ، شافت مين؟)
فنظرت يسوع واقفا *(المجدلية اهه شافت يسوع )*
(لكن بعد ما ساب بطرس ويوحنا القبر وقبلهم من مده كانوا جريوا النسوة من القبر عشان يوصلوا للتلاميذ , وياريتهم كملوا السكة ، لكن كانوا اتفاجأوا بظهور يسوع ).

انا ابتديت متابعة الحركة من غير ما اذكر الوقت اللي بين وصول بطرس ويوحنا وجري النسوة بعيد عن القبر .
انا حفترض ان الوقت كان بينهم دقيقة مثلا .
تتخيلوا بالدقيقة دي ممكن تكون النسوة قطعت مسافة اد ايه ؟
خصوصا وان مكان الصلب كان قريب من المدينة بشهادة انجيل يوحنا .
وهيه دي المفاجأة في التفكير المنطقي .
واكيد يسوع ما كانش بيظهر للنسوة في نفس الوقت اللي كان بيظهر فيه للمجدلية ، اصله قام من الاموات زى مابتؤمنوا بخصائص انسان بحركته مش شبح ، يعني قام زى ما كان بيمشي وياكل . مش كده ؟

يا جماعة .
اكتر من كده وضوح بالمنطق ما فيش .
المسافة بين مكان الصلب والمدينة قليلة .
وبطرس يوحنا وصلوا القبر بعد ما النسوة جريوا سابوا القبر .
والنسوة ما كملوش السكة لأن يسوع ظهرلهم .

كده بالمنطق وحتى لو حنبالغ بالمدة اللي وقفت بيها النسوة عند القبر وعاينوه وهمة بيسمعوا الخبر من الملاك اللي كان زحزح الحجر .

بيتأكد لكم لو فسرتوا ان المجدلية سابت النسوة وجريت قبل ما تشوف الملاك وتسمعه .
بتبقوا كده بتأكدوا :

*ان المجدلية مش اول وحده شافت يسوع .
النسوة شافوا يسوع قبلها .*

ومع اني هاودت كل واحد حيحط احتمال ان النسوة طولوا عند القبر قبل ما يجروا .
النتيجة كانت زي ما شفتوا بالمنطق :
ان النسوة شافوا يسوع قبل المجدلية بكتير .

مع ان مكوث النسوة بالقبر واضح انه كان قليل جدا .
ايه فيه بعد ما يعاينوا القبر ويسمعوا الخبر من الملاك .
شوفوا حال النسوة كان عامل ازاى .
خوف .
والنص قال بمتى :
فخرجتا سريعا من القبر ، بخوف وفرح عظيم .
والنص بمرقس قال :
فخرجن سريعا وهربن من القبر .

كلمتين قالهم الملاك عشان يوصل خبر . راجعوا النصوص .
فيه ايه يقولوا كمان ؟
ولو كان قال حاجة زيادة كان انجيل من الاناجيل ذكر الكلام لاهمية الموقف والكلام .
هات اطول نص من الاناجيل . برضه حتلاقي ان النسوة يا دوب سمعوا الملاك وعاينوا القبر .
وما صدقوا ان الملاك طلب منهم يخرجوا بسرعة عشان يبلغوا التلاميذ الخبر .
بدليل :
فخرجن سريعا وهربن من القبر .

فيه ايه اكتر من كده وضوح .
النسوة على تفسيركم سابوا القبر وجريوا من بدري أوييييييييي .

يادوب المجدلية سابتهم وجريت .
والنسوة ابتدت تشوف الملاك وتعاين القبر وجريوا بسرعة ناحية التلاميذ .
واهم حاجة انهم ما كملوش السكة .
لان يسوع ظهر للنسوة قبل المجدلية بكتيييييير .

لأن المجدلية حتروج تجري بالسكة لبطرس ويوحنا .
وتقول لهم الخبر .
وترجع تجري وراهم ناحية القبر من تاني .
ويمر وقت بعد ما يوصل بطرس ويوحنا ويعاينوا القبر .
ويسيبوا المجدلية بعديهم وحدها .
وتبكي وحدها .
وبعدين تشوف ملاكين .
واخيرا تشوف يسوع .

ودلوقت .
بعد ما نقرا من انجيل يوحنا ان مكان الصلب كان قريب من المدينة .
واحنا عارفين ان الدفن كان ببستان فاضي قريب من مكان الصلب .
وحتى لو حسبنا ان فيه دقيقة بس بين الوقت اللي سابوا النسوة القبر وجريوا .
وبين الوقت اللي وصل بيه بطرس ويوحنا .
حنلاقي بوضوح ان النسوة شافوا يسوع قبل المجدلية بمده .
اختبروا الموضوع وتخيلوه .
وما تنسوش ان كل وقت بيمر على حدث كان مع المجدلية .
كانت النسوة بتجري وبتجري وبتجري .
واهم حاجة تتذكروها .
ان المسافة القصيرة دي ما كملوهاش وقطعها عليهم ظهور يسوع لهم .

ارجو انكم تتقبلوا الاطالة دي .
اللي قصدت بيها انكم تتخيلوا المنطق .
وتفهموني اني بستبعد التفسير اللي بتقولوا بيه ان المجدلية جريت وسابت النسوة قبل ما تشوف الملاك وتسمعه .
عشان تقبلوا نص انجيل يوحنا بان مريم كانت مش عارفه حاجة عن جسد يسوع لانها ما شافتش الملاك مع النسوة لانها سابتهم وجريت اول ما شافت الحجر متزحزح .

لانكم بالتفسير ده زي ما وضحت ليكم حتبقى النسوة شافت يسوع قبل المجدلية .

شكرا لصبركم .

فكروا واختبروا .
وردوا بالمنطق .

بانتظار كرم اجابتكم .


----------



## أدب الحوار (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف .
بعد ما بشكرك على تهذيبك بالرد .
انا ما قارتش ردك اللا بعد ما كتبت اخر رد واعتمدتوا .
وبعد ما قريته دلوقتي .
بطلب منك تقرا اللي انا كتبته .
لانه حاجة تانية خالص عن اللي تقصدوا .
ده منطق واضح جدا .
زي ما قولك انا كنت ماشي بالعربية عند الهرم ودخلت القاهرة بعز الزحمة لقيت نفسي في الاسكندرية .
معقولة تقول لي هنا .
ما هوه يمكن كذا .
اقرا بس يا عزيزي ستيف بتركيز وحضرتك تفهم ان الاختبار ده مالوش دعوة خالص باخر رد ليك .

اقرا بس بموضوعية وتركيز ومش شرط اتقول لي النتيجة .

انا عايز احتفظ بيني وبين حضرتك بذكرى تهذيبك الرائع بالردود .

اتمنالك كل خير يا عزيزي .

والف شكر ليك .


----------



## أدب الحوار (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف بالنسبة للرد على اخر رد ليك .
انتظر ردي عليك على كل نقطة .
لاني عايز الفت نظرك لحاجات مهمة بالنسبة لمنطقية ردودك من عدمها .


انتظر اجابتي واعذرني لو اتاخرت عليك .


ودلوقت مضطر امشي مع الشكر والاحترام لشخصك الكريم .


----------



## أدب الحوار (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



_Stev_ قال:


> *اخي العزيز الفاضل ادب الحوار.*​*
> الايمان و المنطق ليس متفقين دائما, وهنا يكمن الايمان ان نصدق كلمه الله الحيه وان تعارضت مع منطقنا لانه ليس هناك منطق كامل ثابت, وهو ايضا مثلنا غير معصوم من الخطا.
> فالمنطق يقول ان قطعه الحديد تغطس, ثم نجد سفن تعوم, نسمع ان الانسان يغرق في البحر اما المسيح فمشى عليه. فالمنطق و الايمان لايتلازمان في كل الوقت, والذي يريد التشكيك فليستخدم المنطق و الذي اراد التصديق فاليؤمن.​*​​​
> 
> ...


*


أتمنالك كل الخير يا عزيزي ستيف وبحوث اكتر واعمق واستنتاجات يستاهلها تهذيبك واسلوبك الراقي .

كل الشكر ليك .*


----------



## _Stev_ (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

*لقد قرات ردودك وساكمل الحوار معك ان شاء الرب غدا, لان الوقت متاخر الان. تصبح على الف خير و لقائنا غدا.*
*سلام المسيح.*​


----------



## My Rock (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

رجاءا الالتزام بالحوار يا احبة و بلا تشتيت ولا خروج عن جوهره
لي تعليق على الكلام الغير اللائق الي ذكرته يا ادب الحوار الذي لا يدل على اي ادب بل قلة ادب و مسخرة زيادة عن اللزوم و وصفك لانجيل لوقا بكل هذا الهراء الزائف
احذرك من الخروج عن ادب الحوار مجددا

انتظر تعقيبي و تعقيب ستيف على الموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أدب الحوار (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عزيزي ستيف .

بحب هنا ان أعرض ردي كله على اخر مداخلة من غير تأجيل .

حضرتك قلت : ان التلاميذ كانوا ببيت عنيا مش باورشليم .
وقلت ان بطرس ويوحنا بس كانوا باورشليم !
وحديلك دليل واضح من الكتب بيأكد ان التلاميذ كانوا مع بعض بنفس المكان (باورشليم) .

حتقرا بانجيل يوحنا اصحاح 20/10 : (فمضى التلميذان الى موضعهما) .

يعني بعد ما بطرس ويوحنا رجعوا من القبر بعد ما عاينوه رجعوا تاني لمكانهم .

يعني من محل ما جم رجعوا تاني لنفس المحل اللي جم منه .

طب حيهمنا ايه الكلام ده ؟

يهمنا جدا .

بص انجيل لوقا قال ايه عن ظهور المسيح لاتنين من المؤمنين التلاميذ .

اقرا كده بانجيل لوقا اصحاح 24/13 :

( واذ اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم الى قرية بعيدة عن اورشليم ستين غلوة ، اسمها عمواس ) .

همه اتنين كانوا ماشيين باورشليم بيتكلموا عن الاحداث اللي حصلت ليسوع قبل يومين .
وسمعهم يسوع وسألهم عن مين بيتكلموا ، بس همه ما كانوش عارفين انه يسوع .
بص كان الجواب ايه من نص لوقا 24/18 :
(هل انت متغرب وحدك في اورشليم ولم تعرف الامور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الأيام ) .
واضح ان الحوار ده مع يسوع حصل باورشليم .

طب ايه ارتباط ده بالدليل ؟

ارتباطه من حيث اللي انقال بنص لوقا 24/22 واللي قالوه واحد من اللي جاوبوا يسوع :
( بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا اذ كنا باكرا عند القبر ، ولما لم يجدن جسده ، أتين قائلات : انهن رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا انه حى ، ومضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر ، فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت أيضا النساء ،وأما هو فلم يروه .


يعني الموقف ده حصل باورشليم وشهدوه باورشليم لتنين اللي بيجاوبوا يسوع .

مين القوم اللي كانوا معاهم وراحوا يشوفوا القبر ؟

طبعا بطرس ويوحنا .

يعني التلاميذ كانوا مع بعض .

وبكده يكون الاحد عشر تلميذ موجودين لما اخبرهم النساء بالخبر .

والنص في انجيل لوقا مترتب ترتيب زمني متسلسل صح .

النص ده غير نص القيامة في انجيل لوقا .

بيأكد ان التلاميذ كانوا مجتمعين لما النسوة جم يقولولهم اللي حصل عند القبر .

وما صدقوش ( حيرننا) .

ويأكد ان بطرس ويوحنا سابوهم بعد كده .(ومضى قوم من الذين معنا الى القبر ).

اما بيت عنيا فموضوعها كان لما ارتفع يسوع للسما وسابهم .

نقرا بانجيل لوقا 24/50 :

(واخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا ، ورفع يديه وباركهم ، وفيما هو يباركهم ، انفرد عنهم واصعد الى السماء ) .

ده موضوع تاني خالص وموضوع العشا اللي جهزوه في بيت عنيا موضوع تاني .

ما فيش اى نص يثبت ان التلاميذ بقم قسمين :

بطرس ويوحنا باورشليم والتلاميذ في بيت عنيا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الكلام ده مش مزبوط بدلائل نصية انهم كانوا كلهم مع بعض .

ويفترقوا ليه من اصله ؟

اقرا تاكيد كمان من اعمال الرسل 1/ 13 :

( ولما دخلوا صعدوا الى العلية التي كانوا يقيمون فيها :بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا واندراوس وفيلبس وتوما وبرثولماوس ومتى ويعقوببن حلفى وسمعان الغيور ويهوذا اخو يعقوب . هؤلاء كلهم كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة ، مع النساء ، ومريم ام يسوع ، ومع اخوته ) .

لاحظ رجعوا كلهم للمكان اللي كانوا فيه .

وحضرتك قلت ان يسوع وهوه على الصليب وصى يوحنا على امه مريم وانهم بقم مع بعض .

والنص اللي فات بيأكد انهم كانوا مع بعض بعد الصلب ولكن مع باقي التلاميذ .


واحب ارد على كلام حضرتك ان احتمال التقاء النسوة ببطرس ويوحنا بسكة القبر .

بياكد معاه ان المجدلية عرفت خبر ممكن يفرحها ويطمنها .

اللي خلاها ما صدقتش ان الحجر اتزحزح وخافت اتكون الجثة اتسرقت .

يخليها تتعلق باي قشه او بشرى خاصة من ناس بتعرفهم وبتثق بيهم .

مش هية صاحبتها اوي مريم التانية .

معقولة لما اتاكدلها ان يسوع قام وما اتسرقتش الجثة اطنشها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ومعقولة لما ترجع القبر اتقول تاني للملايكة وليسوع (لما ظنته البستاني) ان الجثة اتسرقت وتسأل عن اللي خد الجثة مع انها كانت سمعت خبر حلو (زى مابتقولوا) انه قام ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هوه الخبر الحلو يطنش يا عزيزي ستيف ؟ مش ممكن ! دي طبيعة انسانية بتتاثر بالاخبار خاصة لو قالوها ناس مش اى ناس .

حبيت اوضحلك الدليل المهم ده ببحثي .

واشكرك على صبرك عشان تفهمني بموضوعية ووعي المتحاورين الناضجين المهذبين .

وبانتظار كرم ردك يا عزيزي ستيف .


----------



## أدب الحوار (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

الى الزعيم .

فين قلة الادب بس .

لو فيه قلة ادب انا اسف لأني ما حبش أقل أدبي أبدا .

وضحلي الحتة اللي بتقول اني قليت ادبي بيها لأنك يبدو فاهم الموضوع غلط .
ولو حتوجهلي وصف زي قلة أدب معناه ان ده قلة ادب بحق انسان بيحرص على الادب أصلا .
ولو حتستخدم الالفاظ دي بردك أنا ما بنتظرش مشاركتك أصلا .

واى حد حس قلة ادب مني من غير قصد فانا بتأسف له (ده لو أسأت الأدب أصلا) .


----------



## أدب الحوار (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

مشكلتكم انكم مش بتتحاوروا .

انتو عايزين ناس تؤمن وبس من غير اقتناع .

مش شرط اللي ابتؤمن بيه أكون أنا مؤمن بيه .

طالما اني ما بشتمش .

ما اسمحش لحد يقول عن كلامي : قلة أدب واللا مسخرة .

كلام ما وصفتش بيه كتبكم أصلا بيه .

أنا بقول بمشاركاتي حسي قناعاتي ، الاسلوب ده :

لو كان كذا يبقى حيكون كذا .

معقولة يبقى كذا ؟

والكلام ده أنا بستغرب منه !

احنا بنقرا بالحتة الفلانية ان كذا وده واضح ان معناه كذا .

ده اسلوبي وحرصي باني ألتزم الادب .

المشكلة باللي بيقرا وبينسى ان اللي بيحاوره من دين تاني ومستغرب وعايز يفهم .

وأهم حاجة تعرفوها على أد ما بحرص على الادب .

ما اسمحش لحد يقل ادبه معايا .

ولو ده منهجكم بالحوار وما بتقبلوش اللي يخالفكم الرأى والقناعة .

يبقى الغوا عضويتي أشرف .

وححتفظ بذكرى حوار طيب معاك يا عزيزي ستيف .

واحترامي للمحترمين من المسيحيين .

أتمنالكم كل خير .

وياريت نلتزم بالموضوع  ومانشتتوتوش بحورات جانبية زي ما قال .


----------



## أدب الحوار (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

شكرا .

أنتو مش بتتحاوروا .

انتو بتفرضوا فرض على الواحد انه يؤمن من غير حوار .

أنا مستني تلغوا عضويتي .

الشعار ده مبدأ .


----------



## My Rock (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



أدب الحوار قال:


> شكرا .
> 
> أنتو مش بتتحاوروا .
> 
> ...


لا اله الا المسيح
يا عزيزي اترك الخروج عن صلب الحوار
مشاركتك الاخيرة المليانة زيف و كذب سنرد عليها
اما اذا المنتدى مش عاجبك, يبقى محدش غاصبك تبقى فيه, عايز حذف للعضوية, قدم طلبك في قسم الشكاوي و المشاكل
اي مشاركة جديدة خارجة ن صلب الموضوع ستحذف
مش عيب يعني لو اتبعت نظام المنتدى!


----------



## أدب الحوار (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

الشعار ده أنا أقولكم ليه أزعجكم :

لأن التاريخ بيعيد نفسه .

بتفتروا على الاسلام وعلى نبينا زي ما افتروا اليهود على المسيح بانجيل غوته .

نفس الافترا والحقد .

ومش طايقين ان النبي اللي بتفتروا عليه ده واللي نقل الحق من ربنا .

هوه اللي علمنا احترام المسيح عليه السلام .

وشهد بان المسيح بشر مبارك ونبي مرسل مولود بمعجزة من ربنا زي معجزة عصا موسى اللي شقت البحر.

وكدب افتراءات اليهود انه ابن زنا قد حبل به من فترة حيض .

وانه وثني وسارق وغير مهذب .

كل هذا .

نبينا اللي ابتفتروا عليه كدبه .

نبينا اللي بتقولوا ان الوحي بتاعه كان من شيطان .

لو كان الشيطان بعلم احترام المسيح . قولوا ....

ودلوقتي .

مش حكمل الحوار الا لما يرجع الشعار .

وكل مشاركاتي حتبقا مطالبة بحقي برجوع الشعار .

ده مبدأ .

لو كنتو بتؤمنوا بحوار موضوعي وحرية الرأى من غير شتايم .

رجعوا الشعار وبطلوا شتايم .

أنا بستنا الغاء عضويتي فورا .

لأني حفضل أشارك بالمطالبة بالشعار اللي كشفكم .

للدرجادي الشعار اللي حذفتوه خانقكم . واللا حترجعوه ؟

وبالنسبة للزعيم لما تلغوا عضويتي ابقا رد براحتك .

لأني مش مستني مشاركتك لو كانت زي اخر رد .

واحترامي للمحترمين .


----------



## أدب الحوار (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

لأ مش عيب اتباع نظام المنتدى .

بس عيب تحذفوا شعار بيمثل شخصيتنا بالحوار .


----------



## أدب الحوار (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> يا عزيزي اترك الخروج عن صلب الحوار
> مشاركتك الاخيرة المليانة زيف و كذب سنرد عليها
> اما اذا المنتدى مش عاجبك, يبقى محدش غاصبك تبقى فيه, عايز حذف للعضوية, قدم طلبك في قسم الشكاوي و المشاكل
> ...



حرام احكم على ناس رائعين بالمنتدى حكم عام .

أنا عاجبني ردود بالمنتدى لأشخاص معينين .

انما خروجي من المنتدى بمحض ارادتي :

فطالما أنا موجود حطالب بالشعار اللي يخصني .

وحفضل احاور اللي بيحترموا الحوار .

فيه منتديات كتير وفيه ناس كتير .

لكن لو التغت عضويتي عشان الشعار اياه .

فيكفيني فخرا اني فضلت أطالب بيه .

الشعار مقابل الحوار .


----------



## My Rock (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



أدب الحوار قال:


> الشعار مقابل الحوار .


التوقيع بتاع مش حيرجع
عجبك, اهلا و سهلا, ما عجبك اعمل اليانت عايزه
بس حاب اذكرك انت في منتدى مسيحي, يعني مش معقول حنقبل بتواقيع بتسئ لعقيدتنا!
المهم هذا اخر تحذير و ارجوا منك ان لا تشتت الموضوع بردود طفولية تبكي على توقيع و شعار
كبر عقلك يا زلمة


----------



## My Rock (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
بعيدا عن كل المحاولات الطفولية لتشتيت الموضوع سنرد على التفاهات و قلة الادب التي ذكرت في اخر رد للعضو ادب الحوار




أدب الحوار قال:


> *عزيزي .*
> *أنا كمان وضحتلك قبل كده ان الاناجيل ما اتكتبتش عشان اتكمل بعضيها .*


 
من انت اصلا لتحدد اذا كانت الاناجيل كتبت لتكملة بعضها ام لا؟
هي سايبة يعني اي واحد يجي يفتي الي يرده يا رجل؟
خليك محترم و بلاش كلام زائف لا دليل على صحته



> *وقلتلك ان الدليل واضح بان انجيل لوقا كان عبارة عن النصوص المرسلة كرسالة من لوقا الى ثاوفيلس .*




*نعم, الانجيل ارسل الى ثاوفيلس محب الرب لكنه لم يكن مختصا به, فكلام الانجيل يوضح ان الانجيل مكتوب لجميع الناس و الامم دون تخصيص لفئة معينة بخلاف ما جاء مثلا في مرقس المرسل الى رما و متى الى اليهود و يوحنا الى المسيحيين الجدد و الباحيثت الغير المسيحيين*

*



وكانت المقدمة كانها خاصة بالانجيل المتكامل ! واتضح الايام دي انه مش كده خالص .

أنقر للتوسيع...



شايف قلة ادبك
خليك محترم و حذاري ان تكرر هذا الاسلوب الواطي






بدليل انه ما كانش يعرف الوعد بالروح القدس اللي انفرد بيه وذكره انجيل يوحنا من دون الاناجيل .
تتوقع كلام مهم زي ده قالوا يسوع باخر ليلة ممكن يتنسي ؟!!! وده مش اى كلام .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هل ترى قلة ادبك من جديد
عدم ذكر بعض الاحداث في بعض الاناجيل و بروز انجيل اخر فيها هو لا يعني ان الوحي نسى و لا يعني ان الكاتب لم يعرفه
كما ذكرنا لك, كل انجيل ارسل الى فئة و اختص في اظهار المسيح بشكل معين ضمن قصد الوحي الالهي و هذا هو التكامل في الاناجيل الاربعة
كما ان لوقا ذكر الوعد بالروح القدس و تحديدا في الاصحاح الاخير و العدد 49
Luk 24:49وَهَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ مَوْعِدَ أَبِي. فَأَقِيمُوا فِي مَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى أَنْ تُلْبَسُوا قُوَّةً مِنَ الأَعَالِي». 





هوه السؤال ان هل كان مصدر الاناجيل بالهام من الروح القدس والا حسب اسلوب الكاتب وارادته (ايه اللي يكتبه وايه اللي ما يكتبهوش) !!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



الكتاب يكتبون بألهام الروح القدس, اي بالوحي, و لا يوجد شئ اسمه الكاتب يحدد ما الذي يكتبه وما لا يكتبه
بطل قلة ادب و كلام مبطن يا رجل

بقية الاسئلة التي طرحتها, الاخ ستيف بصدد اكمال الرد عليها و لا اريد تكرار ما سيذكر لاحقا
لذلك لرجوا منك ان تنتظر رد ستيف و كما ان تلتزم مستقبلا بالادب و ترك الكلام المبطن و التجريح, و ان تلتزم بمجرى الحوار و ترك البكاء و العويل جانبا او اطرحه في قسم الشكاوي

سلام و نعمة*


----------



## My Rock (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

يا احبة
ارجوا منكم ترك الخروج عن الموضوع و شخصنة الحوار
الي يريد يرد في الموضوع بدون اي اساءة, ميتين مرحبتين 
و الي يريد يغلط في روك و يسئ ليه, يتفضل تفح موضوع في القسم العام و يغلط براحته لاني لا احتسب لنفسي شئ من كل هذا, فلسنا هنا لشهرة او لمكانة, فالعمل عمل رب و المجد له

يا ريت نبقى في حدود الحوار

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ارض الحويلة (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

الاخ روك :

بعيداً عن الانفعال دعنا نستأنف المناقشة مرة اخرى بهدوء :

من خلال فهمي للموضوع نستطيع ان نحصر موضوع النقاش في الاتى وهو اختلاف تناول قصة قيامة المسيح في الاناجيل الاربعة وبالنسبة لي فاعتقد انها متوافقة في انجيلين ومن الممكن اعتبار الانجيل الثالث مكملا لهما واما انجيل لوقا البشير فيختلف في تناوله للموضوع :
وهنا ما قالته الاناجيل الاربعة :

متى 28 1 :10 
 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ. 2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ، لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ، وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ. 3 وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ، وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ كَالثَّلْجِ. 4 فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا كَأَمْوَاتٍ. 5 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ :«لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا، فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. 6 لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ! هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهِ. 7 وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعًا قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا». 8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعًا مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ، رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ. 9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ. 10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ:«لاَ تَخَافَا. اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي».

مرقس 16 1 : 8 
 وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ، اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ، حَنُوطًا لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ. 2 وَبَاكِرًا جِدًّا فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ. 3 وَكُنَّ يَقُلْنَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُنَّ:«مَنْ يُدَحْرِجُ لَنَا الْحَجَرَ عَنْ بَابِ الْقَبْرِ؟» 4 فَتَطَلَّعْنَ وَرَأَيْنَ أَنَّ الْحَجَرَ قَدْ دُحْرِجَ! لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عَظِيمًا جِدًّا. 5 وَلَمَّا دَخَلْنَ الْقَبْرَ رَأَيْنَ شَابًّا جَالِسًا عَنِ الْيَمِينِ لاَبِسًا حُلَّةً بَيْضَاءَ، فَانْدَهَشْنَ. 6 فَقَالَ لَهُنَّ:«لاَ تَنْدَهِشْنَ! أَنْتُنَّ تَطْلُبْنَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ الْمَصْلُوبَ. قَدْ قَامَ! لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا. هُوَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ الَّذِي وَضَعُوهُ فِيهِ. 7 لكِنِ اذْهَبْنَ وَقُلْنَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ وَلِبُطْرُسَ: إِنَّهُ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ كَمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ». 8 فَخَرَجْنَ سَرِيعًا وَهَرَبْنَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، لأَنَّ الرِّعْدَةَ وَالْحَيْرَةَ أَخَذَتَاهُنَّ. وَلَمْ يَقُلْنَ لأَحَدٍ شَيْئًا لأَنَّهُنَّ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ.

لوقا 24 1 : 12
 ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ، أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ، وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ. 2 فَوَجَدْنَ الْحَجَرَ مُدَحْرَجًا عَنِ الْقَبْرِ، 3 فَدَخَلْنَ وَلَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ. 4 وَفِيمَا هُنَّ مُحْتَارَاتٌ فِي ذلِكَ، إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ وَقَفَا بِهِنَّ بِثِيَابٍ بَرَّاقَةٍ. 5 وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، قَالاَ لَهُنَّ:«لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟ 6 لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ 7 قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 8 فَتَذَكَّرْنَ كَلاَمَهُ، 9 وَرَجَعْنَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَأَخْبَرْنَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَجَمِيعَ الْبَاقِينَ بِهذَا كُلِّهِ. 10 وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَيُوَنَّا وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ مَعَهُنَّ، اللَّوَاتِي قُلْنَ هذَا لِلرُّسُلِ. 11 فَتَرَاءَى كَلاَمُهُنَّ لَهُمْ كَالْهَذَيَانِ وَلَمْ يُصَدِّقُوهُنَّ. 12 فَقَامَ بُطْرُسُ وَرَكَضَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، فَانْحَنَى وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً وَحْدَهَا، فَمَضَى مُتَعَجِّبًا فِي نَفْسِهِ مِمَّا كَانَ.

يوحنا 20 1 : 18
 وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِرًا، وَالظَّلاَمُ بَاق. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعًا عَنِ الْقَبْرِ. 2 فَرَكَضَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ، وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا:«أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!». 3 فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ وَأَتَيَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ. 4 وَكَانَ الاثْنَانِ يَرْكُضَانِ مَعًا. فَسَبَقَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ بُطْرُسَ وَجَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، 5 وَانْحَنَى فَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً، وَلكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ. 6 ثُمَّ جَاءَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ يَتْبَعُهُ، وَدَخَلَ الْقَبْرَ وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً، 7 وَالْمِنْدِيلَ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ لَيْسَ مَوْضُوعًا مَعَ الأَكْفَانِ، بَلْ مَلْفُوفًا فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَحْدَهُ. 8 فَحِينَئِذٍ دَخَلَ أَيْضًا التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَرَأَى فَآمَنَ، 9 لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 10 فَمَضَى التِّلْمِيذَانِ أَيْضًا إِلَى مَوْضِعِهِمَا.11 أَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَةً عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ خَارِجًا تَبْكِي. وَفِيمَا هِيَ تَبْكِي انْحَنَتْ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، 12 فَنَظَرَتْ مَلاَكَيْنِ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ جَالِسَيْنِ وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ الرَّأْسِ وَالآخَرَ عِنْدَ الرِّجْلَيْنِ، حَيْثُ كَانَ جَسَدُ يَسُوعَ مَوْضُوعًا. 13 فَقَالاَ لَهَا:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُمَا:«إِنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي، وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!». 14 وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هذَا الْتَفَتَتْ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، فَنَظَرَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفًا، وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ. 15 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ مَنْ تَطْلُبِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ تِلْكَ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ، فَقَالَتْ لَهُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ حَمَلْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ، وَأَنَا آخُذُهُ». 16 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«يَا مَرْيَمُ» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي!» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ. 17 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ». 18 فَجَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَأَخْبَرَتِ التَّلاَمِيذَ أَنَّهَا رَأَتِ الرَّبَّ، وَأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا هذَا.

وبعد قراءة الحدث في الاناجيل الاربعة نجد الاتي :

1-انجيل متى هو الوحيد الذي يذكر حدوث الزلزلة وزحزحة الملاك للحجر وهو هنا يأتي مكملاً لمرقس ولوقا.

2-انجيل متى اية 5 تأتي جملة " فأجاب الملاك " ؟؟؟ اجاب على ماذا ؟؟ ولم يرد ذكر لاي سؤال في الايات الاربعة السابقة ؟؟ 

3-تناول يوحنا الحبيب لحدث القيامة يذكر ان مريم المحدلية جائت الي القبر "والظلام باق"الاحد اول الاسبوع ولم يذكر احد اخر معها (مريم الاخرى التي هى غالباً مريم ام يعقوب)ثم عادت الى بطرس ويوحنا فركضا الى القبر وسبق يوحنا بطرس و بالتالى نستطيع ان نقول ان الاثنين قد سبقا المجدلية الي القبر وان مريم المجدلية قامت بالذهاب الى القبر مرتين.
وهنا يوجد اكثر من سؤال :

أ-لماذا لم تُذكر مريم ام يعقوب هنا ؟؟
ب-لماذا لم تُذكر هذه الواقعة في الاناجيل الاخرى ؟؟
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول :
مريم ام يعقوب هي ام يعقوب اخي الرب وهو ابن خالة السيد المسيح و طبقاً للتقاليد اليهودية يكونون اخوة (يعقوب و السيد المسيح)
ومن المعروف ايضاً ان يوحنا الحبيب هو ابن خالة السيد المسيح ومن المرجح ان يكون ايضاً اخو يعقوب (اما من ام واحدة او اولاد خالة ؟)وفي هذه الحالة لن يتم ذكرها لانها والدته وهو الذي لم يذكر اسمه واكتفى بالاشارة الى نفسه بكلمات مثل "التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّه" و "التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ "فبالتالي لن يذكر ام يعقوب ....والدته.
ومن هنا نستطيع ان نعيد تفسير القصة بتفاصيل اكثر (تخيلاً بالطبع):
مريم المجدلية ذهبت وحدها للقبر فوجدت الحجر مرفوعاً فعادت الى بطرس و يوحنا وفي هذه الساعة المبكرة نستطيع ان نقول انها عادت الى بيت مريم ام يعقوب لانها قد سبق لهما شراء الحنوط سوياً في اليوم السابق  فوجدت بطرس هناك مع يوحنا فلما قالت لهما انهم اخذوا يسوع ركضا الى القبر وسبقاها واخذت هي مريم ام يعقوب وذهبتا للقبر ..
اما السؤال الثاني فلا اجابة له عندى ...

4-اما انجيل لوقا فيذكر ان النساء ذهبن الي القبر وقابلوا الملاك وعدن واخبروا التلاميذ فلم يصدقوا و ذهب بطرس ليتأكد و هذا هو مايختلف مع الاناجيل الثلاثة الاخرى !!


ملحوظة :
انا اذكر ما سبق من اسئلة طلباً للفهم ليس الا !


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



> ومن المعروف ايضاً ان يوحنا الحبيب هو ابن خالة السيد المسيح ومن المرجح ان يكون ايضاً اخو يعقوب (اما من ام واحدة او اولاد خالة ؟)وفي هذه الحالة لن يتم ذكرها لانها والدته وهو الذي لم يذكر اسمه واكتفى بالاشارة الى نفسه بكلمات مثل "التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّه" و "التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ "فبالتالي لن يذكر ام يعقوب ....والدته.


 
عزيزي يبدو قد حدث لك خلط في الامور 

الرسولين يوحنا و يعقوب هما ابني زبدي و هما من الرسل الاثني عشر

اما يعقوب الذي لُقّب باخو الرب هو ابن خالة السيد المسيح له المجد


----------



## My Rock (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



ارض الحويلة قال:


> الاخ روك :
> 
> بعيداً عن الانفعال دعنا نستأنف المناقشة مرة اخرى بهدوء :


 
أخي العزيز, لست انا المنفعل ابدا, انا احاول الحفاظ على مجرى الحوار لكي لا نشتت القارئ, لكن البعض اصر على الخروج عن الموضوع و قلبه الى اهانات شخصية و هذا لن اسمح به ابدا, اما اي تكملة للحوار, فمرحب بها جدا جدا





> 1-انجيل متى هو الوحيد الذي يذكر حدوث الزلزلة وزحزحة الملاك للحجر وهو هنا يأتي مكملاً لمرقس ولوقا.


 
من الجدير بالذكر ان لا يخطر على بال القارش ان الزلزلة حضرت بحضور المريمات, فمتى يعلل دحرجة الحجر و لا يختصها بوجود المريمات
و أنفراد متى بسرده لهذا التعليل لا يعتبر مناقضة لاي من الاناجيل الاخرى



> 2-انجيل متى اية 5 تأتي جملة " فأجاب الملاك " ؟؟؟ اجاب على ماذا ؟؟ ولم يرد ذكر لاي سؤال في الايات الاربعة السابقة ؟؟


 
نص الترجمة التي عندي هي:
*Mat 28:5* فَقَالَ الْمَلاَكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ.

لكن لو رجعنا للاصل اليوناني لوجدنا ان الكلمة هي ἀποκρίνομαι
و التي تعني الاجابة او البدء في الكلام 
و سياق الجملة يبين ان فعل بدء الكلام هو الانسب و هو ايضا ما يتفق مع باقي الاناجيل ايضا
و على اي حال, ما هي النقطة في ذلك؟
 


> أ-لماذا لم تُذكر مريم ام يعقوب هنا ؟؟


 
ذكرت ام لم تذكر, ما الذي يغيره في جوهر الموضوع الذي هو قيامة المسيح؟
و اذا لم يذكر, اي تعارض هذا يعتبر اصلا؟





> ب-لماذا لم تُذكر هذه الواقعة في الاناجيل الاخرى ؟؟


 
و اذا لم تذكر؟ هل هو تناقض؟
الاناجيل كلها ركزت على جوهر قيامة المسيح و الكل ذكرها
و اذا ذكر احدها بتفاصيل اكثر او اقل لا يعتبر تناقضايا صديقي




> 4-اما انجيل لوقا فيذكر ان النساء ذهبن الي القبر وقابلوا الملاك وعدن واخبروا التلاميذ فلم يصدقوا و ذهب بطرس ليتأكد و هذا هو مايختلف مع الاناجيل الثلاثة الاخرى !!


 
الا ذكرت لنا كيف يخالف الاناجيل الاخرى يا صديقي؟
و ما نوع المخالفة, هل المخالفة المغالطة ام ام المخالفة لطريقة السرد بصورة اخرى؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Tabitha (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



ارض الحويلة قال:


> *الاخ روك :
> 
> بعيداً عن الانفعال دعنا نستأنف المناقشة مرة اخرى بهدوء :
> -
> ...





*يا أخواتي لا تعتبوا على شخص مسلم اساساً ولا يدري في المسيحية الكثير
وقال سهواً أن يوحنا الحبيب هو إبن خالة السيد المسيح!


معلش يا أخ أدب الحوار أنا أعرف هذا الخطأ لم يأتي عن قصد.

تحياتي.*


----------



## ارض الحويلة (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزي يبدو قد حدث لك خلط في الامور
> 
> الرسولين يوحنا و يعقوب هما ابني زبدي و هما من الرسل الاثني عشر
> 
> اما يعقوب الذي لُقّب باخو الرب هو ابن خالة السيد المسيح له المجد



اخي ابن الشرق :

انا احاول ان اجد تفسير عقلاني للقصة وربما هذا الشاهد يساعد :

يوحنا 19  26 , 27

 26 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ، وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفًا، قَالَ لأُمِّهِ:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ». 27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ:«هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ.

اذاً يوحنا الحبيب ابن السيدة العذراء بامر السيد المسيح !!! ويعتبر مثله مثل يعقوب اخو الرب وابن خالته واخوه !! وهي مكانة اعتبارية كنا نأخذها في دروس مدارس الاحد .

فما المانع ان تكون العذراء مريم و مريم ام يعقوب في بيت واحد ؟؟ اليست لديهم حالة حداد ؟؟ وهل تترك الاخت اختها في حالة حداد ؟؟ بالطبع لا ّّ 

وهذا ما قصدته بان يوحنا الحبيب هو ابن خالة السيد المسيح ..


الاخ رووك :

لا يزال لدي رد وتساؤلات على بوستك الاخير ولكن الquote في بوست كبير محيرة و الكيبورد معكوس ومش معكوس في نفس الوقت ولكن ساصل الى طريقة لطرح الرد والتساؤلات باسرع ما يمكن !!


----------



## My Rock (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*



ارض الحويلة قال:


> الاخ رووك :
> 
> لا يزال لدي رد وتساؤلات على بوستك الاخير ولكن الquote في بوست كبير محيرة و الكيبورد معكوس ومش معكوس في نفس الوقت ولكن ساصل الى طريقة لطرح الرد والتساؤلات باسرع ما يمكن !!


 
مرحب بك و بكل تساؤلاتك مادامت بصلب الموضوع
خذ وقتك و اطرح متى استطعت
شئ جميل ان نرى مسلم يحاور بهدوئك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ارض الحويلة (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مين دحرج الحجر ؟*

عذراً ولكن هذا هو افضل ما استطعت التوصل اليه بالنسبة للكيوتا 

لكن لو رجعنا للاصل اليوناني لوجدنا ان الكلمة هي ἀποκρίνομαι
و التي تعني الاجابة او البدء في الكلام 
و سياق الجملة يبين ان فعل بدء الكلام هو الانسب و هو ايضا ما يتفق مع باقي الاناجيل ايضا
و على اي حال, ما هي النقطة في ذلك؟

شتان الفارق بين الاجابة و بين البدء في الكلام عموماً هذه الاية استرعت انتباهي ففكرت ان اذكرها وعلي العموم معك حق فهي شىء ثانوى !!

ذكرت ام لم تذكر, ما الذي يغيره في جوهر الموضوع الذي هو قيامة المسيح؟
و اذا لم يذكر, اي تعارض هذا يعتبر اصلا؟


الموضوع ليس خاصاً بقيامة السيد المسيح و ليس هذا مجال المناقشة و لكن موضوع المناقشة هو الاختلاف في سرد الاحداث المتزامنة مع القيامة !!

و اذا لم تذكر؟ هل هو تناقض؟
الاناجيل كلها ركزت على جوهر قيامة المسيح و الكل ذكرها
و اذا ذكر احدها بتفاصيل اكثر او اقل لا يعتبر تناقضايا صديقي

اخي هناك فارق ان تذكر الاناجيل الثلاثة ان مريم المجدلية ومريم ام يعقوب هن اللاتي ذهبن الى القبر ويذكر انجيل يوحنا الحبيب منفرداً ان مريم المجدلية ذهبت وحدها و رجعت واخبرت بطرس و يوحنا الحبيب ؟؟
ثم من ذهب يالتحديد ؟؟
متى 28 1 :
وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ، عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ.
مرقس 16 1 :  
وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَى السَّبْتُ، اشْتَرَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَسَالُومَةُ، حَنُوطًا لِيَأْتِينَ وَيَدْهَنَّهُ. 2 وَبَاكِرًا جِدًّا فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ إِذْ طَلَعَتِ الشَّمْسُ.
لوقا 24 1 :
ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ، أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ، أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ، وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ.

اي ان اللواتي ذهبن الى القبر عدد ليس واحداً في الاناجيل الاربعة !! واعتقد ان هذا هو اختلاف في التفاصيل و ليست تفاصيل اكثر او اقل !! فلماذا هذا الاختلاف ؟؟؟

الا ذكرت لنا كيف يخالف الاناجيل الاخرى يا صديقي؟
و ما نوع المخالفة, هل المخالفة المغالطة ام ام المخالفة لطريقة السرد بصورة اخرى؟

الاختلافات بين الاناجيل الاربعة :

1-عدد الملائكة :
متى ومرقس ملاك واحد و لوقا ويوحنا ملاكين اثنين !!

2-من اول من قابل السيد المسيح بعد القيامة ؟؟
متى 28: 9 مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى .
مرقس 16 : 9 مريم المجدلية .
لوقا 24 : 24 تلميذي عامواس ..
وَمَضَى قَوْمٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَنَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، فَوَجَدُوا هكَذَا كَمَا قَالَتْ أَيْضًا النِّسَاءُ، وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَلَمْ يَرَوْهُ
ولفظ َأَمَّا هُوَ فَلَمْ يَرَوْه جدير بالتامل قليلاً فهل يقصدون لم يروا الجسد في القبر ام السيد المسيح ؟؟
يوحنا 20 : 14 مريم المجدلية .

3-ذهاب بطرس الرسول الى القبر :
متى و مرقس : لم يرد ذكر للقصة !!
لوقا : بطرس الرسول ذهب الى القبر بعد ان "11 فَتَرَاءَى كَلاَمُهُنَّ لَهُمْ كَالْهَذَيَانِ وَلَمْ يُصَدِّقُوهُنَّ."ولم يُذكر ان احداً معه !!
يوحنا :بطرس ذهب مع يوحنا الحبيب وسبقه الى القبر !!

4-من اخبر التلاميذ بقيامة السيد المسيح ؟؟
متي :مريم المجدلية ومريم الاخرى .
مرقس : فَخَرَجْنَ سَرِيعًا وَهَرَبْنَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ، لأَنَّ الرِّعْدَةَ وَالْحَيْرَةَ أَخَذَتَاهُنَّ. وَلَمْ يَقُلْنَ لأَحَدٍ شَيْئًا لأَنَّهُنَّ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ.؟؟؟؟؟؟
ويعود ويذكر ان مريم المجدلية ذهبت واخبرت التلاميذ ولكن لم يصدقونها :
10 فَذَهَبَتْ هذِهِ وَأَخْبَرَتِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ وَهُمْ يَنُوحُونَ وَيَبْكُونَ. 11 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أُولئِكَ أَنَّهُ حَيٌّ، وَقَدْ نَظَرَتْهُ، لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا.
لوقا : وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَيُوَنَّا وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ مَعَهُنَّ، اللَّوَاتِي قُلْنَ هذَا لِلرُّسُلِ
اي المجدلية و يونا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ومريم ام يعقوب ..........والباقيات ؟؟؟من هن الباقيات ؟؟
يوحنا : مريم المجدلية ..

الا ترى ان فى هذا اختلاف في الوقائع وليس اختلاف في التفاصيل ؟؟

شئ جميل ان نرى مسلم يحاور بهدوئك

ارجو منك يا اخ رووك انت و انستازيا و سان فيلوباتير و بون جاي ان تصدقوا اني مسيحى وليس معنى اني اطلب الفهم او اتناقش اني مسلم .

و للمرة الاخيرة انا لست مسلماً ولن اكون مسلماً ..انا فقط اريد الفهم من اجلى انا و زوجتي واطفالي وفي الوقت نفسه احب المسلمين عملاً بالاية "احبوا اعدائكم , باركوا لاعنيكم "


----------

